# Kona Kapu 08



## holy cromoly

Just finished building up my 08 Kona Kapu steel frame and back from a first ride. Smooth ride so far. What I like about this frame is that I can build it for speed as I have it or build it to carry a load with the rack eyelets in the back and front. Will eventually get some old school looking panniers from Rivendell to throw on when I need to carry things.

Build went pretty smoothly except for two factors that I didn't know about until buliding. Here they are below incase someone out there is thinking about building up one of these:

1. The frame needs "standard" reach or what some call "mid reach" calipers that are 47-57mm in adjustment range. I assumed it was short reach brakes because Kona's site specs the brakes are Ultegras, but there were referring to the "Ultegra level quality" Shimano R650 mid reach caliper.

2. The fork crown is 1", but it's a JIS 1" not the common 1" so the shop had to trim down the crown to fit the crown race.[/LIST]


----------



## Mr. Versatile

That's a pretty bike. The cable housings look unique. What kind/brand are they? 

I'm curious, tho...I didn't think it was possible to get a bike that wasn't red and black with some white decals. _(rolls eyes, smiles, and puts another log on the fire)_


----------



## holy cromoly

Mr. Versatile said:


> That's a pretty bike. The cable housings look unique. What kind/brand are they?


Thank you. The cable make/model is unknown, OEM parts from my other bike I stripped to build this frame. No make or any name inscription on the housing. I had just assumed they were one of the Jagwire colors, but no matching one their site.


----------



## AidanM

wheres the saddle to bar drop?


----------



## holy cromoly

AidanM said:


> wheres the saddle to bar drop?


I prefer my bar and saddle at the same height.
I don't race or care for optimum aerodynamics. Just do nice long rides so I build my bikes with higher bar height for comfort, and borrowing from setups of touring and randonneur bikes.

I was thinking about Andy Hampsten's personal bike when I was building up my Kapu. His bike is a nice blend of performance and comfort.


----------



## Guest

That is a really nice bike and Kona need to be congratulated for putting it out there.

My LBS has one in stock which I rode around the lot, really nice. Thankfully it was too small for me.

Congrats on that.


----------



## lancezneighbor

Very nice. Thanks for the report and photos.


----------



## bane

Those bikes look great. I like your set up too. Very nice.


----------



## cmg

excellent build. do a ride report when you get more than 200 miles on it.


----------



## holy cromoly

toomanybikes said:


> That is a really nice bike and Kona need to be congratulated for putting it out there.


I agree that Kona should get props for bringing out a bike like this. I ride Kona mtn bikes never paid attention to their road lineup until this Kapu came out. They have nice road bikes.

Bianchi is coming out with a similar frame this year too, the Dolomiti.


----------



## holy cromoly

Thanks everyone. 

I was jonsing for a good classic looking steel bike, something that would remind me of the Lemond-Fignon-Hinault days.

Was eager to take it out for a good 50 mile ride this morning, but there is too much smoke and ashes in the air from the wildfires here in Los Angeles (my photos kind of have a warmish yellow tint, that's from the smoking sky).

Will post a report when I get in more miles.


----------



## pdh777

Very Nice Build

Like that 08 color much better than the 09


----------



## dougrocky123

*Me Too*

I bought the Kona frameset also and am having a problem with the headset. I even bought the the FSA headset listed as the one used on Kona's complete builds. My shop said that to break the chrome and mill the fork was gonna cost me bigtime. Kona was no help with a cheaper solution but FSA is coming up with a 27.0 crown race. Hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Guest

dougrocky123 said:


> I bought the Kona frameset also and am having a problem with the headset. I even bought the the FSA headset listed as the one used on Kona's complete builds. My shop said that to break the chrome and mill the fork was gonna cost me bigtime. Kona was no help with a cheaper solution but FSA is coming up with a 27.0 crown race. Hope it gets here soon!


You need to find a new shop.

A few minutes with a dremel, or a few minutes longer with a file, should not cost "big time".


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> I bought the Kona frameset also and am having a problem with the headset. I even bought the the FSA headset listed as the one used on Kona's complete builds. My shop said that to break the chrome and mill the fork was gonna cost me bigtime. Kona was no help with a cheaper solution but FSA is coming up with a 27.0 crown race. Hope it gets here soon!


Yes, odd that the FSA Orbit X that Kona specs on the complete bike won't fit.

My shop used a tool made for shaving down part of the crown where the race gets set.
I watched the mechanic while he was doing it, took just approx 3 minutes of him turning this tool and manually shaving with each turn, like a slow motion headset press type motion. Didn't even charge me more than the usual headset install fee.

Over the years, I've noticed that many repair/sevice shops in my area only know the what the dealer happens to sell. Curve balls like a JIS crown race throw them off. Another local shop I went too while building up this Kapu, didn't even know what mid reach Shimano R650 brakes were and told me that I probably incorrectly wrote down the model number to come back when I transcribe the proper model number because they have never heard of the R650 calipers.

But call around to other shops and see if any of them have the tool to shave down a crown race setting area on a fork. it's the same or similar tool that shops use to remove powder coating or chrome plating in that same part of the fork. That's what the wrench told me who did the good job on my headset install.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Brakes*
After realizing the frame needed mid reach brakes (47-57mm), I did the research and found that it's mainly just three options: Shimano, Cane Creek and Tektro.

Shimano was pricey at $70 per caliper. Cane Creek only came in black, I wanted silver. Then I found out that Tektro was a common and solid solution for mid reachs.

I went with the Tektro R536, which used to be called the 521AG. Comparing them to my short reach Ultegra calipers, quality and workmanship seems to be on par. 

Salsa specs these calipers for their complete builds on the Caserroll single and geared. Rivendell Bikes and Velo Orange vouch for Tektro too. Good enough for them, good enough for me.


----------



## bfarver

What is your shop telling you to do? You shouldn't need to do more than ream the head tube or shave down the crown race - neither of which would entail breaking the chrome.


----------



## FatTireFred

is that a 1" steerer? is that stem a 1-1/8" with 1" reducer shim? never seen one installed w/ the flange on the bottom, I guess it would work...


----------



## holy cromoly

FatTireFred said:


> is that a 1" steerer? is that stem a 1-1/8" with 1" reducer shim? never seen one installed w/ the flange on the bottom, I guess it would work...


Yes, it's a 1" steerer.

The stem is a Performance housebrand Forte 1 1/8" with the provided shim. 
I actually had the shim on top, but the shop recommended it on the bottom. Either way it works the same.


----------



## tarwheel2

Sweet. Love the color and the chrome lugs.


----------



## holy cromoly

tarwheel2 said:


> Sweet. Love the color and the chrome lugs.


Thx. By the looks of your Molteni avatar, I can see why you dig the orange.

I've been eyeing one of those wool Molteni jerseys from that one vintage velo site for several years, maybe this I hint around this Christmas.


----------



## holy cromoly

*New pic*

Saw the sunset coming into the room and had to take this pic.


----------



## Paul1PA

Congrats on a sweet retro-style bike! It's obvious you put a lot of pride into your builds as well. :thumbsup: 

In addition to the Kapu's chrome lugs, I really like the slender profile of the cromoly fork as well. The new Sun Yellow color on the '09 version is rather polarizing though..personally, I like it!








A few quick questions for you:

1. Kona's website states $2300 USD for the complete bike. However, what is the MSRP for the fame + fork only?

2. What is the overall weight for your build?

3. What are your thoughts on the Specialized Toupe saddle?

TIA,

Paul


----------



## holy cromoly

Thanks Paul.

The bike weighs 20.5 pounds (bathroom scale)

MSRP for the 08 frame was $1099. 

Seems like the 09 price went up if the complete bike is $2300, the 08 was $2099 complete. So perhaps the frame price has gone up too. Kona dealers can order any bike as a frame only special order.

The frame specs have changed for 09:

Shorter headtubes lengths
Horizontal top tube now instead of the up slope 08 (hence shorter headtubes)
Just a guess, but the headtube now looks like it takes a 1 1/8th instead of the 08 1" steerer.
Some speculate the 09 Kapu is the same frame as the 09 Bianchi Dolomiti
09 has a nicer seat tube junction lug with a spear point now.
Over all I like the Toupe saddle. It is a firm ride, but the shape and gel give a just enough comfort in my opinion. It has just enough cush for 50 miles or less. For anything longer like a century or for touring, I'd swap out saddle for the Specialized Avatar Gel. Do be careful of the hard plastic bit in the from of the saddle though. The Phenom is the dirt version of this same saddle and it does away with the plastic tip. I would have bought that one if I had know about it at the time. Plus the Phenom comes in brown this year too incase you're building up a retro/vintage ride.


----------



## holy cromoly

Paul1PA said:


> The new Sun Yellow color on the '09 version is rather polarizing though..personally, I like it!


I like the yellow too. 

Both the Kapu colors are much brighter in persion. Pictures don't really portray the intensity of the colors, which might be a surprise if you mail order the bike. The colors have a translucent metallic brightness to them. It's not a solid orange like the Molteni color or the Salsa La Cruz.

Orange is my favorite color, so when I saw the new yellow, I started tracking down an 08.


----------



## tecnosabba

*Congratulations...*

Very very nice bike !!

What framepump is that ?

Congratulations,


TS.


----------



## holy cromoly

tecnosabba said:


> Very very nice bike !! What framepump is that ?


 Thank you.

The frame pump is the Lezyne Road Drive L. It has a clever attachable hose that is hidden in the pump body. They claim it has the same pumping capacity as a long frame tube pump like a Zefal of Blackburn.

It works well and efficiently. The hose makes it easier to pump the tire because I can hold it any way I need to. My last pump used to bite off presta tips because sometimes I pushed to hard against the valve, being that the pump head attached directly to the valve (Blackburn Airstick).

Here's a little video I made...

<object height="300" width="400">


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2298039&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="300" width="400"></object>
Lezyne Road Drive Pump from holy cromoly on Vimeo.


----------



## tecnosabba

*Thank you !*

Well, I can infer two things from the video

- The pump's operation seems to be very smooth,

- Your thumbs seem to be very..errr...flexible...former campy user ? 

Enjoy your new ride


TS


----------



## holy cromoly

tecnosabba said:


> The pump's operation seems to be very smooth


Yes. It's quite smooth and has solid quality feel to it.



tecnosabba said:


> Your thumbs seem to be very..errr...flexible...former campy user ?


That thumb runs in my family. Funny enough you mention that about Campy, I was going to put a Centaur group on this bike, but over time I decided to give my thumbs a rest, Campy gave them a numb feeling after long rides.


----------



## tecnosabba

*two thumbs up again, if I may say so*

...for your ride, and thanks for the info on the pump...just ordered one.

TS


----------



## holy cromoly

tecnosabba said:


> ...for your ride, and thanks for the info on the pump...just ordered one.
> 
> TS


Thank you.

Enjoy the pump, it's very well designed and thought out. The hose makes it easier to muscle in the last strokes to get proper PSI since you can hold it at any angle without concern for the presta valve breaking. Unlike other pumps, it looks great mounted on the bike too. 

I only have two points about the pump

It's slippery since the the whole thing is machined aluminum. Using gloves helps and is a must.
The handle does not flip perpendicularly like the Blackburns and other pumps, so it is a little hard on the pumping hand. But gloves do help for this too.
Lezyne is releases a larger pump like the Topeak Road Morph, that will feature a flip out foot pedal so you can use it like a floor pump. But is is a much more bulkier looking pump though.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Ride report*

I've gotten several hundred miles on the Kapu and I have some thoughts to share for those interested in building one.

*Geometry*
The Kapu's geometry suits distance riding very well. My last bike was a crit frame, the Cinelli Proxima, which was too twitchy and snappy for the distance riding I do. The Kapu's upslope top tube leads to a taller headtube making it good for setting taller stem/bar height. I have my bars set slightly below the saddle height. You can easily ride no handed and drink and shed layers as you ride. It is not twitchy as a crit/race bike, but not sluggish and overly slow turning like a touring bike. This is Kona's version of the Salsa Casseroll. Just right for the nice long coastal 40-60 rides I do.

*Brakes*
I picked out the Tektro R536 (formally known as the 521AG) mid reach calipers (47-57mm). The workmanship on these are high, on par with my Ultegra short reachs that I was going to put on before I found out they wouldn't work. On my first couple rides, brakes felt weak and didn't have the bite that the Ultegras and Campy Veloces have on my previous bikes. I looked at the brakes and didn't notice any detectable flex, so I took off the OE Tektro pads and installed the pads from the Ultegras. Bam, the brakes are now fantastic! They have the strong bite and braking power that I was used to. So anyone thinking about these Tektros, do yourself a favor at the start and just order replacement pads when you get the calipers. 
Looks wise, the Tektros have a more retro look than the more modern looking Shimano mid reach R650 calipers, so glad these worked out.

*Headset*
I had a basic $20 open cage bearing 1" headset pressed in. But I should have gone with something better. I've used basic open cage headsets before without problems, even on my mountain bikes. But this basic Cane Creek one lets in too much dust and bits in just the several weeks I've been riding the Kapu. I've since ordered the FSA Orbit X headset (same one Kona specs for the complete build) and will swap it out next time I feel like wrenching.

*Computer*
I picked out the Mavic Wintech because I didn't want to ruin the lines on the fork with a zipp-tied transmitter. The Wintech has the quick release mounted transmitter, making it a cleaner setup. Setup took about 10 mins and it works as it should.

*Tires*
The Kapu has massive tire clearance. I am running the Ultra Gator 25c tires because I am tired of flats. The brown sidewalls match the orange and retro feel of the bike. I mounted 32c slicks and 32 short knob cyclocross tires and they fit! So this frame can be setup for dirt and canal path riding. 

*Saddle*
The Specialized Toupe Gel is a firm saddle good for anything less than 40 miles in my opinion. Beyond 40 miles, you start to feel the pressure and heat on the sitbone area. Not a long distance saddle I think. I have the Specialized Avatar Gel cushy saddle that I will consider putting on. There is a cushier mtn bike version of the Toupe called the Phenom, I may try that.

*Nit Picks*
As I mentioned before, the wider diameter JIS 1" headset crown was a surprise. I don't see why any modern 1" fork would be made to JIS standards anymore. So you'll need a good bike shop to ream it down to fit to a conventional 1" race or find a JIS headset race.
The paint near the lugs are not perfectly masked, so you do see some white primer and straight edges along the curvy lugs. Not a big deal, but something potential buyers may want to know. It's still a way better finish than 80's era Italian lug paint work though.
Potential problem in the future of finding a nice replacement fork. The Kapu fork has a tall 380mm axle to crown height with a 1" steerer. It's a rare bird. Kona does sell a version of this fork but only in the 1 1/8" steerer. Not really a problem until it is a problem. But Wound Up makes a nice carbon fork with the same specs as the Kapu fork, even with a polished crown (just expensive at $380).

*Bits*
I found bargain $13 steel waterbottle cages at Performance that work well and look without spending $40 on Nitto cages. 

*So far...*
I am very happy with the Kapu. I had been wanting to move away from the crit Cinelli Proxima aluminum frame and into steel comfort (yet still fast) setup. I was eyeing the Salsa Casseroll as a candidate with it's more relaxed, but still fast geometry. 

I go mostly on solo rides up and down the coast and bike and the bike feels good so far. I like the rack mounts because If do a extended rides, I can easily mount a light rack, like the Tubus Luna.

I had seen the Kapu from Interbike 07, but didn't want to spend $1100 for a frame being that the Casseroll could be had for under $600 frame/fork. Thanks to eBay, I got this new Kapu frame for only $600. Being that Kona isn't part of road bike royalty and mystique, they can be had for a real good price on eBay. New complete versions sell for around $1200-$1300 and frames usally for less than $700. That's nearly half off of what retail is on these bikes.

So if anyone is looking for a comfort road bike that is still fast, I would recommend the Kapu. It comparable to similar purpose bikes like the Salsa Casseroll and Surly Pacer, but the Kapu adds a bit of flare and style.

There is not much info on the Kapu online other than Kona's site, so I figured I post as much as possible on the bike incase anyone is searching for info for their build.

That's it for now. I have some photos from my last coastal ride that I will post later. 

So now onto my next project... this old Bianchi folding bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dougrocky123

*Got mine built!*

I finally got my Kapu built and first real ride is tomorrow. My bike shop finally milled down the fork crown as they could not find a 27.0 crown race. They said they would charge it to Kona for having such a strange sized race. I knew about the need for long reach brakes and went with Shimano. Also FSA for the crank, Ritchey for the cockpit, and Easton for the wheels. I'm excited about tomorrow!


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> I finally got my Kapu built and first real ride is tomorrow. My bike shop finally milled down the fork crown as they could not find a 27.0 crown race. They said they would charge it to Kona for having such a strange sized race. I knew about the need for long reach brakes and went with Shimano. Also FSA for the crank, Ritchey for the cockpit, and Easton for the wheels. I'm excited about tomorrow!


Congrats! Hope you enjoy the Kapu!

Share a ride report and pics.


----------



## DanR

*tip o' the hat to holy cromoly*

Thanks for the in-depth review and nice photos of your Kona Kapu. Beautiful bike and nicely built to boot. I plan to order a complete bike (since I'm not as clever as you with a wrench) this coming spring. While the Bianchi Dolomiti appeals to me as well, I can actually afford the Kapu. Interesting what you said about the colors; my cyclocross bike is an '08 Jake the Snake and the blue is simple and traditional, which is what I expected the '09 yellow Kapu to be.


----------



## millennium

It's been a while since I've visited this forum (mostly hang in mtbr.com), but WOW I'm surprised to see that someone else besides me has a bit of passion for Kona ROAD bikes. I currently have this one: https://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/2005/kona_d.jpg (love the steel and carbon combo, by the way), and I used to own this one: https://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/99bikes/99bikeinfo.html (loved the name of the model but a bit harsh of a ride). Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## holy cromoly

millennium said:


> ...I'm surprised to see that someone else besides me has a bit of passion for Kona ROAD bikes...


Nice Konas you got! I used to ride a Cowan hardtail. The new magic link on some of their new mtn bikes have me curious too.

I am big fan of Kona road and cyclocross bikes too. 

I suppose their big success in the mountain bike world is a blessing and a curse, in that their road bikes are greatly shadowed by their freeride mtn bike dominance.


----------



## holy cromoly

DanR said:


> Thanks for the in-depth review and nice photos of your Kona Kapu. Beautiful bike and nicely built to boot. I plan to order a complete bike (since I'm not as clever as you with a wrench) this coming spring. While the Bianchi Dolomiti appeals to me as well, I can actually afford the Kapu. Interesting what you said about the colors; my cyclocross bike is an '08 Jake the Snake and the blue is simple and traditional, which is what I expected the '09 yellow Kapu to be.


Thanks for the props.

I think the Dolomiti is sweet looking, I bet it would do better if they sold it as a frameset with a lower price tag.

Post pics and a review when you get your 09 Kapu. I really enjoy my Kapu everytime I ride it. 

In case you find them useful, here are some links to accessories that I've been eyeing or are already on my Kapu:

Bruce Gordon Torpedo Light
This link can mount to the seatstay rack eyelet. Would look great, albeit not as bright as a say newer LED technology lites like the Planet Bike ones. It's essentially a torpedo shape housing for those cheapie barend plug lites. But I still want it.









Tubus Luna Rear Rack
The Luna model is light, stainless steel and fast looking. Good for converting the Kapu over to a long ride/light touring bike. 









Performance house brand stainless steel cages
The Forte housebrand cage is just $10 and gives a nice retro look and works great while at it. I have these on the bike now. They hold my CamelBack Podium bottles snug.


----------



## bkranich

What are the model handlebars on the OP's bike? I've been looking for something exactly like that.


----------



## holy cromoly

bkranich said:


> What are the model handlebars on the OP's bike? I've been looking for something exactly like that.


That is the FSA Omega shallow/compact drop bar, the $35 alloy version.
I got it from Jensons here.

FSA has good range of compact/shallow bars in many of their different models. I find myself riding the drops most of the time now. The hoods/levers are closer to you aswell, very comfy.


----------



## holy cromoly

DanR said:


> I plan to order a complete bike (since I'm not as clever as you with a wrench) this coming spring. While the Bianchi Dolomiti appeals to me as well, I can actually afford the Kapu.


I just came across another old school looking new road bike that might be of interest to DanR and others who appreciate a retro looking bike.

Traitor Cycles, the new road bike line from Transition (mountain bikes), is worth a look. 

The model is the Exile and it's got beautiful lugs and what looks like the same fork as the Kapu (only left fully chromed instead of painted).

$700 for frame/fork and around $2100 for 105 spec'd build. 
They also have a cross bike too that has caught my eye, the Ruben, essentially a cross bike version of a Kona Kapu, lugged fork with disc mounts to boot. Sweet. I am thinking about the Ruben cross for next year's race season.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Soma Bullet Tail Light*

I found a good matching tail light by Soma, it's their new Bullet light. A visual fit for real vintage or new retro looking bikes.

Pretty excited about it! Never thought I'd be excited about a light, but here it is installed. They simply screw into the rack eyelet, either the upper or lower ones. I prefer the higher position of the top eyelets to increase visibility. If you lack eyelets, it does come with an adjustable seatstay plastic mount. 

Essentially, this is just a pretty aluminum housing for an otherwise simple barend plug light. As a matter of fact, Soma sells the barend light by itself as an accessory. One thing that this barend light has over others, is that it's powered by a AAA battery instead of the watch size button style batteries found on others. So I can use my exisiting NiMh rechargeable AAA that I have. 

The light for now, seems to only be avail on the Soma store.
https://store.somafab.com/sosiburesafl.html

In terms of a functioning light, it's not the brightest (nor the dimmest), so I would recommend a clip light on your jersey pocket. I already have the impresssively bright Planet Bike Super Flash, so that's on my jersey for added assurance.

The finish is a polished aluminum. I cannot tell if it's been clearcoated or not. This would also look pretty sweet on a titanium bike too.

Hats off to Soma for introducing such a unique product, with respect to Bruce Gordon for his design that came out before. 

Now for pics.


----------



## kykr13

I don't see a lot of differences between the Soma light and the one by Bruce Gordon, except that the BG is more of a satin finish. The polished was definitely the right choice here and it looks great. Any other differences I'm missing?

I have that same cable housing on my '08 Trek 2.1. No names on it either, but maybe a Trek dealer could come up with it.


----------



## holy cromoly

kykr13 said:


> I don't see a lot of differences between the Soma light and the one by Bruce Gordon, except that the BG is more of a satin finish. The polished was definitely the right choice here and it looks great. Any other differences I'm missing?


The SOMA is powered by one AAA battery. By the looks of the Bruce Gordon tail light, it appears to be powered by smaller watch/button style batteries because it more a of a generic barend plug light. Soma uses their new AAA powered barend plug light.

If Bruce Gordon does use just a generic plug light, that I've had those in the past and can say that the new Soma plug light is a better made light.


----------



## cmg

silver bullet looks cool.


----------



## kawarider

*2008 or 2009 Kona Kapu Stock Weight??*

Does anyone know the weight of the stock Kona Kapu '08 or '09? Thanks!


----------



## holy cromoly

I do not know the stock weight, but my build is around 20.5 pounds. Stock build should be around the same weight considering the same Ultegra spec. The fork is really where the added weight comes in.


----------



## jds108

If anybody ever runs into the problem of sourcing a JIS 1" headset, here is a place selling one:
http://www.velo-orange.com/voalloyheadset.html

Nice guys, interesting stuff.


----------



## holy cromoly

jds108 said:


> If anybody ever runs into the problem of sourcing a JIS 1" headset, here is a place selling one:
> http://www.velo-orange.com/voalloyheadset.html
> 
> Nice guys, interesting stuff.


Good to know, thx for the scoop.

Velo Orange is a good shop indeed. They also make their own version of a rear bullet shaped light that uses handlebar plug light:


----------



## adrien1

What size is your frame and how big are you? 

I noticed they switched from a 58 to a 59 towards the end of 2008 -- i wonder whether that's a change in geometry or a reflection of a more accurate measurement.


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> What size is your frame and how big are you?
> 
> I noticed they switched from a 58 to a 59 towards the end of 2008 -- i wonder whether that's a change in geometry or a reflection of a more accurate measurement.


My frame is the 56cm version. I am 5'11" with a 32" riding inseam and 135 pounds.

There has been a change in geometry from 08 to 09, so it's not reflection of measurement accuracy.

The 08 version, mine, has a slightly upslope top tube, resulting in a taller head tube for a more comfortable position. The new 09 frame has a traditional leveled horizontal top tube, which also results in a shorter headtube, resulting in a more traditional old Italian race geometry. Not sure why they changed it. I prefer fast bike with a comfortable taller ride position like the 08 frame and the Specialized Roubaix.

The seat stay/seat collar/top tube lug is now different too. The seat stays are joined higher up that the 09.

The Kapu's don't seem to sell well here, according to the guys down at the shop. They do better in Japan they said.

08 Versus 09 below with the 3rd shot being an overlay of the 2 model years to note the top tube and seat stay/ seat tube joins.


----------



## holy cromoly

kykr13 said:


> I have that same cable housing on my '08 Trek 2.1. No names on it either, but maybe a Trek dealer could come up with it.


Ah yes. The parts and cables came off an 08 Klein. So must be Trek OE cable housing.


----------



## holy cromoly

*There's a 59cm Kapu on eBay*

In case anyone is interested, there is a new 59cm Kapu on eBay right now for $1435. A pretty good price considering retail is around $2100.

Link here...


----------



## adrien1

Thanks. Went the LBS route for local business, support, warrantee etc.

Full report and photos of mine here:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=502871

...and I get to recoup some of the cost by selling the stock wheels.

BTW, box said "58" and sticker said "59". TT is 58 and change. With setback post and slack angles, it's closer to a 60 in terms of fit. 

I'm 6'3 and change, short legs and long torso. Loving this thing, btw.


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> Thanks. Went the LBS route for local business, support, warrantee etc.
> 
> Full report and photos of mine here:
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=502871


Enjoyed your writeup. 

I agree about how the bike just feels solid and is steers faster than the specs would lead one to believe.

I've fit 32c knobby cross tires in there and they fit with room to spare. I too enjoy the large tire clearance. I am running 25c Gatorskins right now.

Ultegra is super smooth indeed. Don't see myself needing anything more than this group.

The seat stay tubes and fork legs are pretty indeed. They have a nice tapering shape as you mentioned. 

Congrats on your ride!


----------



## DanR

Adrien: It's a small world! I had a chance to briefly see your Kapu at our LBS one evening last week and it looked like a great ride. I live nearby and I'd like to hear how you like the bike. If you have a chance, send me a message to [email protected] and I'll reply with my contact info.

Thanks,
Dan R


----------



## holy cromoly

holy cromoly said:


> In case anyone is interested, there is a new 59cm Kapu on eBay right now for $1435. A pretty good price considering retail is around $2100.
> 
> Link here...


There were no takers on that eBay Kapu at $1495 new.

I think the Kapu is quite a niche product like the Gios Compact Pro, and also not helped by Kona's lack of mystique or reputation in road racing.


----------



## adrien1

Thought I'd share a little more now that I've ridden about 200 miles, including a 70-mile ride this past Sunday.

The bike is very stable -- more so than anything I have ridden -- but it's not at all slow to turn. It's almost uncanny, you could sit up and read a book without coming off it, yet when it gets twisty, it locks in and powers through. Every time I do it I look down and try to figure out how they pulled that off. Very cool.

I've become used to how it rides when standing to power through, and there's no issues there at all, it's just more lively than I was used to and has a longer TT.

It also is fast and holds momentum well, probably because it's a little heavier (though not an anchor by any means). Hills I used to go to the small ring on I now power through on the big ring, and my cruising speed is up a good 20% (some of that due to lower wind resistance from the position, I think).

Bike gets A LOT of attention, especially from LBS guys. Seems like many are "over" the carbon trend and tired of pretense, and recognize this as an old bike like the ones they fell in love with, only brand new and with fully modern components. 

I put on some mirrors and have a very minimal cockpit (garmin edge only) and switched out the stock saddle. I'm loving this thing, and feel like I could ride it for a week straight.


----------



## holy cromoly

Adrien:

Those are my similar obversations on the Kapu.

Stable is the first word that comes to mind when I get asked about how it rides. It feels stable like a long wheelbased touring bike, but steers and performs like faster bike.


----------



## dougrocky123

*My two cents*

I've had my Kapu on the road for a couple of weeks now and really enjoy it. Just a nice solid steel bike. Only nits are that I'm probably a perfect 54 cm guy and the 53 feels a little small (5' 8" on a good day). Also had the rear wheel slip out of the dropout due to under tightening (maybe) and a chromed dropout. Switched to Dura Ace skewers and have not had a problem again. The orange stands out in a crowd and I haven't seen another one on the road. The main problem is that I got a great deal on a Scott Addict so now I gotta split my time on the Kapu!


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> I've had my Kapu on the road for a couple of weeks now and really enjoy it. Just a nice solid steel bike. Only nits are that I'm probably a perfect 54 cm guy and the 53 feels a little small (5' 8" on a good day). Also had the rear wheel slip out of the dropout due to under tightening (maybe) and a chromed dropout. Switched to Dura Ace skewers and have not had a problem again. The orange stands out in a crowd and I haven't seen another one on the road. The main problem is that I got a great deal on a Scott Addict so now I gotta split my time on the Kapu!


Good to hear from another Kapu rider. I have yet to see another one aswell. I wonder how many of these Kona made. It's solid steel indeed.


----------



## adrien1

dougrocky123 said:


> I've had my Kapu on the road for a couple of weeks now and really enjoy it. Just a nice solid steel bike. Only nits are that I'm probably a perfect 54 cm guy and the 53 feels a little small (5' 8" on a good day). Also had the rear wheel slip out of the dropout due to under tightening (maybe) and a chromed dropout. Switched to Dura Ace skewers and have not had a problem again. The orange stands out in a crowd and I haven't seen another one on the road. The main problem is that I got a great deal on a Scott Addict so now I gotta split my time on the Kapu!


Wow -- an addict is about as different as you can get and still be a road bike. Curious -- how do they compare in terms of speed, comfort, feel? What makes you choose one over the other when you go to the garage?


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> Wow -- an addict is about as different as you can get and still be a road bike. Curious -- how do they compare in terms of speed, comfort, feel? What makes you choose one over the other when you go to the garage?


Now that is a wonderful dilemna to have in the garage: Addict or Kapu?


----------



## adrien1

holy cromoly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Enjoy the pump, it's very well designed and thought out. The hose makes it easier to muscle in the last strokes to get proper PSI since you can hold it at any angle without concern for the presta valve breaking. Unlike other pumps, it looks great mounted on the bike too.
> 
> I only have two points about the pump
> 
> It's slippery since the the whole thing is machined aluminum. Using gloves helps and is a must.
> The handle does not flip perpendicularly like the Blackburns and other pumps, so it is a little hard on the pumping hand. But gloves do help for this too.
> Lezyne is releases a larger pump like the Topeak Road Morph, that will feature a flip out foot pedal so you can use it like a floor pump. But is is a much more bulkier looking pump though.


Just ordered one for my Kapu. Got a gift card to Performance from my employer and can't resist the looks. So...we will have very similar Kapu's on opposite coasts (except for the wheels). Please consider it an homage.

BTW, the Lezyne with the foot pedal thingy has a hose that wraps around the outside of the pump and is twice the length. Looks like it would be a great pump, but I'm not sure I'd put it on a bike...


----------



## holy cromoly

*4 Months*

After 4 months, my thoughts on the Kapu can be summed up in these words:
Stable
Versatile
Comfortable
Beautiful
*Stable*
The Kapu's geometry is very stable. I am a distance & fitness rider and I think this bike suits this purpose very well. At full speed, the bike just wants to go straight and I can easily just take off my jacket and such. At the same time, it still feels like a fast bike. I have ridden touring bikes before and although stable, they felt sluggish sprinting and slow when turning. No such feeling on the Kapu. The best way to describe is somewhere inbetween a racing bike and a touring bike. In the UK, they have a category for this called Sportive bikes, the Planet X Sportive is an example. Specialized is also doing similar with their Roubaix lineup. The bike feels solid when taking potholes and rough pavement.

*Versatile*
With rack eyelets and wide tire clearance, the Kapu is very versatile. I currently 25c for my daily rides, but on group rides I put on 23c. There is room for 32c tires and I plan on getting a set of Panaracer Pasela's to try out. Thanks to the rack eyelets, I have mounted the retro looking Soma Bullet light into the seatstay driveside eyelet. I have also occasionally mounted a rear rack for longer winter rides to carry a jacket, more layers and food. That also leads to the being a good errand bike. I picked up a top tube frame pad (popular with all the fixie kids) to protect the toptupe from being scratched up. 

*Comfortable*
The Kapu's geometry is very comfortable thanks to the taller headtube and upslope of the toptube. With the large tire clearance, I get a cushy ride and the steel fork seems to take the bite out of rough terrain. When I do hit an unexpected pothole at nite, it doesn't feel so jarring as it did on my previous alum crit bike. As mentioned, the comfort feel could be increased with some fatter tires too.

*Beautiful*
I love the way the bike looks. It has just enough retro details too feel oldschool, but all the benefits of modern ergo like geometry and STI shifters. Like Adrien said, the Kapu gets ALOT of attention. I've tried to keep the look of the bike by selectively choosing parts that didn't feel/look too modern. My favorite part is the Soma Bullet tail light. The bike on the whole is a joy to look at when it's here in my studio as I work. I've yet to see another one locally. Even my local Kona dealer was surprised to see mine.

*Misc*
Some thoughts on the parts on the bike. 
*Specialized Toupe Gel:* the white finish is dulling and turning to a slight yellow-ish cast. Not very good. I've had other white Specialized saddles and this is the first to do this. I think in 6 months it's going to look gross if it keeps yellowing for some reason. The finish is this pearlescent coating over the white faux leather and it's not wearing well at all. It's a comfortable saddle for anything under 60 miles. A century on this would hurt.
*Tektro 536 Mid Reach Calipers:* After ditching the stock pads and installing Ultegra pads, these have been solid performers. Modulation and shear stopping power is good and on par with my old Ultegra calipers. Glad I tried these out because they were less than $40 for the pair as oppose to over $100 for the Shimano mid reach.
*Kona Classic Road Fork:* I sometimes think maybe I the bike would look better if the fork was left completely chrome. Just a thought.
*Ultegra Drivetrain:* Works like a charm. Smooth indeed. My only wish is that the levers had a shorter throw.
*XT Mountain Bike Pedals:* The XT mountain bike pedals have worked out great for the road. Since this is my do-all bike, I like to be able to walk around on my cleats and I like the dual sided entry and adjustable sprint tension. I pair these with Specialized BG mountain shoes as my road setup and they transfer power like my previous Look/road shoe setup. No hot spots to speak of.
*Soma Bullet Tail Light:* It's only decently bright. I recommend at least one more light on the helmet. I still use my Dinotte super bright AAA setup when I know I will be going for long nite rides.

*Final Thoughts*
I am very happy with the Kapu. It's has a good blend of performance, versatility and looks: a true all-day ride. I can safely say this will be my main ride for years to come. Below is shot of the bike setup for nite rides, which is when I do most of my riding. For anyone interested in a Kapu, but find the sizes limiting, I would recommend checking out the Salsa Casseroll. It's also a fast steel all day ride. The Planet X Sportive is also similar, but in Ti.


----------



## adrien1

you seen the Lezyne bottle cage? this thing is stunning. Hmmm...

http://www.artscyclery.com/viewlarge.html?pcode=LZDCAL


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> you seen the Lezyne bottle cage? this thing is stunning. Hmmm...
> 
> http://www.artscyclery.com/viewlarge.html?pcode=LZDCAL


That is tempting. Very well designed and good looking. Smart to incorporate the pump mount with a cage. I've been impressed with everything Lezyne so far. I carry their multitool and it's solid, light and feels good to use.


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> Just ordered one for my Kapu. Got a gift card to Performance from my employer and can't resist the looks. So...we will have very similar Kapu's on opposite coasts (except for the wheels). Please consider it an homage.
> 
> BTW, the Lezyne with the foot pedal thingy has a hose that wraps around the outside of the pump and is twice the length. Looks like it would be a great pump, but I'm not sure I'd put it on a bike...


I like the sounds of having a twin Kapu on the east coast. We Kapu riders got to stick together. I've yet to see any 09 Kapus posted anywhere online.

I think you'll like the Lezyne pump. Not only does it look at home on the Kapu frame, but it works very well with the hose attachment. 

I saw that mini floor pump. As much as I like it, I agree with you and don't think I would mount that on my bike.


----------



## dougrocky123

*How to Choose*

The Kapu is my light touring, rainy day, change of pace bike and the Addict is my try to keep up with the other guys on a sunny day ride. They are probably about 5 or 6 pounds apart so the Addict does seem to get up the hills quicker. The Kona has a solid feel and the ride of the Addict is a little more brittle. I watch out for the potholes a little closer on the Addict.


----------



## holy cromoly

*One more 4 month pic*

Here's my daytime commuter/errand setup:

*Frame pad:* prevent digs/scratches to the sweet orange paint
*Light & Motion Vega:* Great for being seen super bright flashing mode and bright enough 4watt LED constant mode for lighting up dark roads to avoid potholes and pine cones at night.
*Soma Silver Bullet Tail light:* decently bright and good looking. I also have a blinker on my helmet for added brightness.
What I like is that everything blends and matches the retro look of the Kapu, keeping the look true.


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> The Kapu is my light touring, rainy day, change of pace bike and the Addict is my try to keep up with the other guys on a sunny day ride. They are probably about 5 or 6 pounds apart so the Addict does seem to get up the hills quicker. The Kona has a solid feel and the ride of the Addict is a little more brittle. I watch out for the potholes a little closer on the Addict.


I second your thoughts. 
I have ridden carbon bikes and aluminum bikes. The Kapu just feels solid going over the rough stuff, while the carb or alum ride have felt more brittle indeed. My last bike was 17.5 pounds and the Kapu is around 20.5, I noticed it at first, but not anymore.

As much as enjoy my Kapu, I always stop to look at the carbon Scotts and DeRosas in the bike shop window when I take my water break. The white Addict and green Derosa Neo Pro are sweet.


----------



## holy cromoly

Incase anyone is looking for a new 2008 61cm Kapu frame, Sellwood Cycles has one available.

Click on their link below and scroll to the frame section and you'll see it listed for $995.

https://sellwoodcycle.com/consignment.htm#frame










They have other Kona road frames (cross, touring, etc).


----------



## adrien1

Anyone seen an 09 yet? Looks like in addition to the changes discussed so far, they took off the little spur on the head tube for a frame pump and changed out the stem.


----------



## holy cromoly

adrien1 said:


> Anyone seen an 09 yet? Looks like in addition to the changes discussed so far, they took off the little spur on the head tube for a frame pump and changed out the stem.


No 09 Kapus to be seen anywhere other than the one at Interbike. No real world photos either on flickr or on google images. 

The 09 seat join lug has changed too. It has a beautiful spear point upwards. The seat stays also are know joined to the lug instead of below the lugs as a tig weld in 08. Just from appearances, it looks like the steerer is now 1 1/8th, notice the fatter looking headtube in relation to the top and downtubes. 

There are three new 08 Kapu frames on eBay right now incase anyone is looking. Buy it now price of $550. That's half the retail list price.


----------



## MerckxMad

I just bought an '08 Kapu frameset off the 'Bay for $550, which I thought was a pretty decent deal. Based on the OP's writeup, it looks like I'll have to forego use of my Campy Chorus calipers for the Tektros and get my local wrench to fit a headset. Any thoughts on fitting a Chorus headset?


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> I just bought an '08 Kapu frameset off the 'Bay for $550, which I thought was a pretty decent deal. Based on the OP's writeup, it looks like I'll have to forego use of my Campy Chorus calipers for the Tektros and get my local wrench to fit a headset. Any thoughts on fitting a Chorus headset?


Good score on that $550 new frame. I saw those three on eBay yesterday. An excellent deal. Be prepared to be impressed when you unpack it out of the box. Gorgeous in person and photos don't do justice.

Yes, you'll have to pass on your Campy calipers and go with either Tektro, Shimano, or Cane Creek. The stock pads on the Tektro are worthless, swap them out out right away if you go the Tektro route (Model 536). The 536 have a Campy'like appearance, the barrel adjuster is a similar design with the rubber grip.

As you mentioned, the crown on the fork may need to be reamed down from a JIS 1" to the standard 1". I have not ridden a Chorus headset on any bike, but based on looks it should look pretty good on Kapu against the lugs.

You're going to have tire clearance galore to fit anything up to a 32c.

If you have any questions with your build, feel free to ask. Not too much info out there on these Kapus, at least in English. There seems to be a handful of Japanese blogs about them though.


----------



## kykr13

That's just a really sharp build and I keep coming back to look at it. My Lezyne Road Drive showed up yesterday thanks to your recommendation. Very nice!


----------



## dougrocky123

*Congrats*

Congrats on the new Kona! I paid almost double that so I'm jealous. I just got a SKS rear fender for mine and the nylon retaining strap is a frame matching orange. Looks like I had it custom made! Enjoy!


----------



## holy cromoly

kykr13 said:


> That's just a really sharp build and I keep coming back to look at it. My Lezyne Road Drive showed up yesterday thanks to your recommendation. Very nice!


Thank you!

I enjoy this bike a lot, more so than my bikes of the past. I had fun spec'ing out just the right parts and building it up. Always a good time when I am out on a nice long coastal ride.


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> Congrats on the new Kona! I paid almost double that so I'm jealous. I just got a SKS rear fender for mine and the nylon retaining strap is a frame matching orange. Looks like I had it custom made! Enjoy!


Would love to see pics of your Kapu with fenders. I am here in sunny and dry Los Angeles, fenders are rare and exotic


----------



## MerckxMad

holy cromoly said:


> As you mentioned, the crown on the fork may need to be reamed down from a JIS 1" to the standard 1". I have not ridden a Chorus headset on any bike, but based on looks it should look pretty good on Kapu against the lugs.


What about installing the FSA headset that is specc'd by Kona? Does that make any difference?


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> What about installing the FSA headset that is specc'd by Kona? Does that make any difference?


It does not. There is a post here on this thread where that was assumed to be a solution, but the crown did not fit either.

There is no JIS threadless headset that I could find online. Velo Orange only sells threaded JIS headsets.

I actually have the stock spec'd FSA headset in the box here. Been meaning to upgrade my temporary cheapy Cane Creek headset that is currently on the bike.


----------



## MerckxMad

holy cromoly said:


> It does not. There is a post here on this thread where that was assumed to be a solution, but the crown did not fit either.
> 
> There is no JIS threadless headset that I could find online. Velo Orange only sells threaded JIS headsets.
> 
> I actually have the stock spec'd FSA headset in the box here. Been meaning to upgrade my temporary cheapy Cane Creek headset that is currently on the bike.



I found an Aheadset crown race with JIS ID of 27.0mm for $5.00. I'm told it mates with an Aheadset STS. Kinda crappy headset, but I'll see if it works. I'd rather not ream the crown race just to make my Campy HS fit. I wonder what Kona was doing to sell these bikes in '08? I doubt they were machining the crown races to make the FSA HS fit.


----------



## Cervelo-er

I'm surprised no-one's really said anything about how nice this bike would look with more vintage modern components??

I'm thinking Sugino XD500 compact cranks, a Velo Orange polished silver stem, Nitto seatpost, a Brooks Swallow, Nitto bars, regular old 32H silver spoked wheels, etc.

I also think the bike would look a ton better with a painted to match fork...or possibly chromed. To me the black fork looks out of place. 

Still, it's cool some mass-market companies are starting to make steel bikes again.


----------



## holy cromoly

Cervelo-er said:


> I'm surprised no-one's really said anything about how nice this bike would look with more vintage modern components??
> 
> I'm thinking Sugino XD500 compact cranks, a Velo Orange polished silver stem, Nitto seatpost, a Brooks Swallow, Nitto bars, regular old 32H silver spoked wheels, etc.
> 
> I also think the bike would look a ton better with a painted to match fork...or possibly chromed. To me the black fork looks out of place.
> 
> Still, it's cool some mass-market companies are starting to make steel bikes again.


I did think about going that route. I had silver rim wheels and silver parts. The problem is that the black stock fork kind of sets the tone and to me, painted the bike into the corner of having to have black parts to balance the black fork out.

If I had it my way, I would have spec'd the a chrome fork or an matching orange fork.

I didn't want to go too old man Rivendell, so I wanted something that was nice mix of modern and old.


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> I wonder what Kona was doing to sell these bikes in '08? I doubt they were machining the crown races to make the FSA HS fit.


I was thinking about that too. Perhaps Kona had a custom batch of JIS crown races made for OE.


----------



## rcnute

holy cromoly said:


> I did think about going that route. I had silver rim wheels and silver parts. The problem is that the black stock fork kind of sets the tone and to me, painted the bike into the corner of having to have black parts to balance the black fork out.
> 
> If I had it my way, I would have spec'd the a chrome fork or an matching orange fork.
> 
> I didn't want to go too old man Rivendell, so I wanted something that was nice mix of modern and old.


Eh? What's that you say, sonny?


----------



## holy cromoly

rcnute said:


> Eh? What's that you say, sonny?


Ha...I know, I should be careful or else I'm going to shoot my eye out with the BB gun I wanted or Christmas 

Just kidding. I love Rivendells and one day will own an Atlantis. I was looking at the price on one and it's now $2000 for the frame/fork. I remember when they first came years at $995. I guess this makes me an old man for remembering


----------



## MerckxMad

Hey holy chromoly,

My Kapu arrived today and you know what? The fork has an ISO 1" crown collar. The FSA Orbit HS crown race dropped right onto the collar. Lemon squeezy. Nice and easy. You know what else? Normal reach brake calipers work! I can't wait until my new 2009 Centaur kit arrives to build up this bad boy. The fork feels as though it weighs twice as much as the frame. No matter, it looks cool.


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> Hey holy chromoly,
> 
> My Kapu arrived today and you know what? The fork has an ISO 1" crown collar. The FSA Orbit HS crown race dropped right onto the collar. Lemon squeezy. Nice and easy. You know what else? Normal reach brake calipers work! I can't wait until my new 2009 Centaur kit arrives to build up this bad boy. The fork feels as though it weighs twice as much as the frame. No matter, it looks cool.


That's good news. I have idea why some are JIS and some are ISO it seems.

It sounds like your normal reach Campy calipers have just enough reach, more than Shimano normals. I looked up the reach and it's 45-55cm for the 07 Centaur calipers. Thats more than Shimano normal reach, which are 39-49 mm. That's good news for Campy riders!


----------



## novagator

Nice bike, love the color and the lugs...makes me jones for a nice steel bike. Last one I had was about 2001 or so.


----------



## MerckxMad

holy cromoly said:


> That's good news. I have idea why some are JIS and some are ISO it seems.
> 
> It sounds like your normal reach Campy calipers have just enough reach, more than Shimano normals. I looked up the reach and it's 45-55cm for the 07 Centaur calipers. Thats more than Shimano normal reach, which are 39-49 mm. That's good news for Campy riders!


Well, I may have spoken too soon on the HS. When I tried to seat the race and press the cups, my good mood ended. I took out the calipers, and sure enough, the collar is just 27mm JIS. I think the crown race I have is eaither deformed or an oddball race. Either way, the bottom cup and cartridge are not fitting together. I am, however, pysched that my Centaur brakes have just enough reach to grab the Aksium rims.


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon on the HS. When I tried to seat the race and press the cups, my good mood ended. I took out the calipers, and sure enough, the collar is just 27mm JIS. I think the crown race I have is eaither deformed or an oddball race. Either way, the bottom cup and cartridge are not fitting together. I am, however, pysched that my Centaur brakes have just enough reach to grab the Aksium rims.


Ahh bummer. But 1 out of 2 ain't that bad :thumbsup: 

I know this is good news for Campy riders, to able to spec a full groupo with Italian calipers.

I wonder if Kona had FSA make an OE crown that JIS for production? I tried emailing Kona about this, but never got a reply.


----------



## holy cromoly

novagator said:


> Nice bike, love the color and the lugs...makes me jones for a nice steel bike. Last one I had was about 2001 or so.


Thanks!

The Kona is a gem of find in the road bike offerings. It's got everything good about steel and retro flavor. Because it's not a heritage brand with mystique and royalty like Merckx or Derosa, it's affordable at only $550-$600 new on eBay from dealers trying to clear them out (apparently there were not good sellers).


----------



## MerckxMad

It's all good. The JIS crown race arrived in the mail today from Jenson. I set it and used a cheapy Aheadset. It's not a cartridge, but it seems to work. I don't know how Kona shipped these with FSA headsets. Now I just need the rest of my gruppo to get here from the UK, and I'll be in business. I hope it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## holy cromoly

MerckxMad said:


> It's all good. The JIS crown race arrived in the mail today from Jenson. I set it and used a cheapy Aheadset. It's not a cartridge, but it seems to work. I don't know how Kona shipped these with FSA headsets. Now I just need the rest of my gruppo to get here from the UK, and I'll be in business. I hope it rides as good as it looks.


I also am running the cheapy cage bearing headset and it's been problem free so far. I had my doubts at first, and ordered the FSA one spec'd by Kona, but haven't had the need to install it. 

Post pics of your build! It'll be fun to see a Campy Kapu.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*Fork*

Just got my 08 Kapu off eBay.....hated the painted fork, it was fully chromed then it was painted. 30 minutes with paint stripper, I got me a shiny fork!


----------



## dfltroll

Just want to advise any of you Kapu owners that if you can squeeze in Rivendell Jack Brown tires, like Hampsten is using, you really want to give them a try. The JBs are awesome tires.


----------



## drewellison

*Headset for Kona Kapu '08*



holy cromoly said:


> I also am running the cheapy cage bearing headset and it's been problem free so far. I had my doubts at first, and ordered the FSA one spec'd by Kona, but haven't had the need to install it.


Hey Holy Cromoly -- I'm getting my '08 Kona Kapu frame tomorrow, which I also got off of eBay. I will need a headset. If you don't want your FSA, I'd be interested in buying it from you. Thanks. --Drew


----------



## drewellison

*Chrome fork for Kona Kapu '08*



BNA_roadie said:


> Just got my 08 Kapu off eBay.....hated the painted fork, it was fully chromed then it was painted. 30 minutes with paint stripper, I got me a shiny fork!


Do show photos, please! Maybe I'll do that with mine. I'm going to build up mine with all silver stuff. At least that's the plan. Thanks! --Drew


----------



## holy cromoly

BNA_roadie said:


> Just got my 08 Kapu off eBay.....hated the painted fork, it was fully chromed then it was painted. 30 minutes with paint stripper, I got me a shiny fork!


Yes do show photos indeed. The whole frame is probably chromed for that matter and just masked when painted orange.


----------



## holy cromoly

dfltroll said:


> Just want to advise any of you Kapu owners that if you can squeeze in Rivendell Jack Brown tires, like Hampsten is using, you really want to give them a try. The JBs are awesome tires.


I think the JB tires will fit. I was eyeing those for my Kapu, but I had a set of good Gaterskins and wanted to wear those down first. I heard the ride is super comfy, a magic carpet ride.


----------



## BNA_roadie

drewellison said:


> Do show photos, please! Maybe I'll do that with mine. I'm going to build up mine with all silver stuff. At least that's the plan. Thanks! --Drew


I will. Right now its at LBS, getting re machined for silver 1" ISO King headset. Plan on Campy Chorus, all alloy.....silver open pros. Still working on sourcing Deda Quattro polished silver stem and Speciale handlebar.


----------



## cjn1014

i'd like to see that fork as well, and some details on the paint stripping process...


----------



## adrien1

So I broke down and ordered the Lezyne bottle cages. I got two of them for $40.

They make really, really nice stuff. These are light, delicate but not flimsy, and suit the bike very well. THe only downside is that they only seem to come in the model with a built-in pump holder, which lifts the bottle cage opff the bar more than you would ultimately want for a non-pump mount. I may try to dremmel one of mine down.

BTW, ran into a guy building one up in Rock Creek last weekend. Seems like there's some sort of secret club going in DC about these things...


----------



## holy cromoly

Those Lezyne cages are tempting. Such good looking and clever design, which holds true for everything Lezyne makes. Their multi tools work well too.


----------



## axebiker

Here's mine - complete off eBay late last summer. It arrived a lttle beat up by our good friends at FedEx, who then denied the repair claim (bent derailleur hanger), but anyway... No significant changes other than switching out the saddle & handlebars. I didn't like the FSA bars at all.


----------



## holy cromoly

axebiker said:


> Here's mine - complete off eBay late last summer. It arrived a lttle beat up by our good friends at FedEx, who then denied the repair claim (bent derailleur hanger), but anyway... No significant changes other than switching out the saddle & handlebars. I didn't like the FSA bars at all.


Very nice! I came across your photos online when I researching before I built up my frame.

How do you like the ride?


----------



## axebiker

holy cromoly said:


> Very nice! I came across your photos online when I researching before I built up my frame.
> 
> How do you like the ride?


Not an "exciting ride", but not dead either. It's comfortable, almost supple - a good longer ride bike. I think one upgrade I may make is a Alpha Q fork -we'll see.


----------



## holy cromoly

axebiker said:


> Not an "exciting ride", but not dead either. It's comfortable, almost supple - a good longer ride bike. I think one upgrade I may make is a Alpha Q fork -we'll see.


It's definitely a good long ride bike indeed. I enjoy my long coastal rides on the Kapu much more than on my old Cinellli racing bike. But the Cinelli was a snappier ride being a crit bike. 
The Kapu is a pleasant "neutral" ride for lack of a better word: not race bike snappy, but not sluggish like a touring bike. Actually the ride reminds me of my Specialized cross bike.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*Finally*

Well finally! After waiting for the Deda stem,bar & seat post from the UK, I wrapped the bars this evening. Stripped the black paint off the fork to reveal some perdy chrome!

Too wet to ride here in TN, about 5 inches of rain the last 4 days.


----------



## holy cromoly

Fantastic build!

This makes me want to strip the black paint fork down to the chrome.
I'd like to you hear your process on how to strip the paint and if you clear coated the chrome to protect from rust.

Looking good. I think Kona should have sold the bike with the chrome fork and silver parts to really hit the retro vibe home.


----------



## drewellison

Yes, I too want to hear how you stripped the paint. And the chrome was polished underneath? Or did you have to polish it yourself after you stripped the paint? 
Thanks!


----------



## BNA_roadie

Thanks.....Its pretty hard these days to find an alloy grouppo w/o any carbon that is polished silver, unless you are a fan of Shi~mano.

I used Zip Strip to remove the paint, just brush it on let it sit for ~15 minutes and wipe it off. Stuff is caustic so gloves & eye protection are a must. 

The fork was polished underneath, I did not clear coat it. Quite honestly didn't even think about it until you mentioned it, but probably not an issue. I did treat the frame with Frame Saver before building it.


----------



## dougrocky123

*Thanks*

I've been waiting for these pictures! Great looking Kona. Now I've got to see If I have the nerve to strip!


----------



## holy cromoly

BNA_roadie said:


> Thanks.....Its pretty hard these days to find an alloy grouppo w/o any carbon that is polished silver, unless you are a fan of Shi~mano.
> 
> I used Zip Strip to remove the paint, just brush it on let it sit for ~15 minutes and wipe it off. Stuff is caustic so gloves & eye protection are a must.
> 
> The fork was polished underneath, I did not clear coat it. Quite honestly didn't even think about it until you mentioned it, but probably not an issue. I did treat the frame with Frame Saver before building it.


It is difficult to track down silver parts these days. Campy seems to be moving away from polished silver. Parts marker seem to favoring white as the light finish at the moment.

The Kapu fork is chrome plated. So the quality of shine is brilliant, but is prone to surface rust. No biggie, just wipe down the fork legs after a wet ride and you're good to go. I had a couple of chrome plated BMX bikes as a kid and they all got surface rust from being left out over nite and such.

I have this notion that the entire Kapu frame has chrome finish under the orange paint and the lugs were masked afterwards for painting. Then clear coated in entirety.

Nice looking build and sweet part spec. I think Bianchi should look at your setup and take not. Their Dolomiti doesn't look as good as your's.


----------



## BNA_roadie

Supposedly in 2010 Campy is bringing back Athena, an entry level 11sp group in alloy. The only alloy now is Centaur and I HATE the stamped chainrings. 

I had a Dolomite on order, until I found the Kapu, but the build kit sucked. Carbon fork, black grouppo, ya think they, of all builders would have known better. 

Hey, I'm all for carbon, black & shades of grey just not on a steel chrome lugged frameset. 

Attached is my "modern" ride, Ti with 11sp Super Record.


----------



## holy cromoly

BNA_roadie said:


> Supposedly in 2010 Campy is bringing back Athena, an entry level 11sp group in alloy. The only alloy now is Centaur and I HATE the stamped chainrings.
> 
> I had a Dolomite on order, until I found the Kapu, but the build kit sucked. Carbon fork, black grouppo, ya think they, of all builders would have known better.
> 
> Hey, I'm all for carbon, black & shades of grey just not on a steel chrome lugged frameset.
> 
> Attached is my "modern" ride, Ti with 11sp Super Record.


Me too. I am all for carbon and black too.I am in a modern mood right now and building up this carbon Klein for the spring/summer. 

Great looking Casati. I read about the rumored Athena group too. Too bad Bianchi didn't do a good spec job on the Dolomiti. That bike easily could have been one of the best bikes of 09 had it not been for the confusion of black parts and $3300 price tag for Veloce. Or they should have offered it as a frame only option. Rumor is it's the same frame as the 09 Kapu.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*Bling.....*

ok, ok.....i may be going overboard.....I found a chrome NOS Silca frame pump in Hungry and should get the set of Honjo chrome fenders today......will post pics. 

Stripping the fork was a breeze. Just get a gel stripper, I used "Zip Strip" and waaaa la......shiny chrome.


----------



## holy cromoly

I was thought about trying a chrome Silca pump too, but had second thoughts about how effective of a pump it would be (more ignorance on my behalf cause I never used one).

I've was curious about Honjo fenders.

Sounds like your bike is shaping up to be a fast version of a Jitensha or Velo Orange bike. 
http://www.jitensha.com/eng/nuebisupht_e.html


----------



## cjn1014

thanks for getting those shots up; looks great. how does your chrome look around the headset cups? mine seems to be flaking ever so slightly (king headset). i sprayed a little t9 boeshield at the cup/headtube junction, hopefully the flaking won't go much further.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*Still tweaking....*

Frame pump arrived, Honjo fenders installed and some simpler bottle cages. One last detail.....I hate it but, Shi%mano A520 touring pedals.....in silver alloy, of course. I've had fun with this build.


----------



## TheHeavy

holy cromoly said:


> Yes do show photos indeed. The whole frame is probably chromed for that matter and just masked when painted orange.


As far i know the chroming process is actually a electroplating process, in which you have to chrome the whole piece, you can't mask it like paint or chrome certain sections. They dip it in a tank which coats all surfaces. Which means that most likely the whole frame is chromed.

my2cents


----------



## holy cromoly

dougrocky123 said:


> I've been waiting for these pictures! Great looking Kona. Now I've got to see If I have the nerve to strip!


I think I am going to strip my black fork too.

Seeing that fork chrome makes the bike look "right".

I'll pick up some stripper and clear coat this weekend. I'll take photos of the process.


----------



## holy cromoly

*09 Kapu*

Found this Japanese blog recently with photos and write up of an 09 Kapu (yellow).

https://seocycle.net/?p=1603

You can use babelfish.yahoo.com to translate, but as with many robot translation sites, the results can be humorously too literal:

_"BB shell of bronze plating. It is connected politely."_

Translated version of site _here._


----------



## holy cromoly

A couple nice Kapus up for grabs incase anyone is looking for one.

There is a nice condition 08 Kapu 58cm on ebay right now from a sound legit seller for $1199.
Auction link here.









Sellwood Cycle built up a custom Kapu with downtube shifters and ceramic all dark grey rims.
Link here. Scroll down til you see it for $1175 complete.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Rolling on 32's*

I had forgetton about these Bonti 700x32c tires I had in the garage. Leftover from when I commuted on my old cross bike.

So thought it would be fun to slap these on.

Thanks to the long reach caliper frame design, it's possible to fit steam roller 32c tires on the Kapu. The only limiting factor to getting an even bigger tire is the front der. I have about 5-7mm gap between the clamp and the tire. Plenty of room for a 32c but a 35c might be pushing it.

The bigger tires give the Kapu the impression of cyclocross bike. Took a moment to get used to the proportions of the new fatter tire in relation to the steel tubes.

This just smooths out the road. I feel like a steamroller with this setup. I noticed the weight the first couple days, but have gotten used to it. I like the ride. If I decide to keep 32c tires, I'll pick up some of the Panaracer Paselas or Rivendell Jack Browns. The tan sidewalls would minimize the bulky appearance of the black tire and wheel combo on the small diameter steel frame.

Some pics.


----------



## holy cromoly

*White Wheels & Orange Bartape*

I came across this eBay 2008 Kapu with a unique look: white rims and orange bartape.


----------



## drewellison

Ugh. That would not be my choice of colors. 
In a few of weeks, I hope to post my '08 Kapu with chromed fork (paint stipper was real easy) and mostly modern Campy silver components. Don't have it built up yet. 
---Drew


----------



## holy cromoly

There are three new 2008 Kapus on eBay right now from this one seller at $1350 BIN prices. Not bad:
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/sportsdencom

Also, even rarer, is a used 2009 Kapu:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kona-Kapu-Dedaccial-SAT-Bronze-Welded-Cromoly-Bicycle_W0QQitemZ290330046126


----------



## 9GUY9

holy cromoly said:


> There are three new 2008 Kapus on eBay right now from this one seller at $1350 BIN prices. Not bad:
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/sportsdencom
> 
> Also, even rarer, is a used 2009 Kapu:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kona-Kapu-Dedaccial-SAT-Bronze-Welded-Cromoly-Bicycle_W0QQitemZ290330046126



you could have just cost me a lot of money. I have been loving this bike since a local guy posted one for sale a few months ago, then decided to keep it.

I would really like to see one with the fork painted to match the frame.


----------



## axebiker

9GUY9 said:


> you could have just cost me a lot of money. I have been loving this bike since a local guy posted one for sale a few months ago, then decided to keep it.
> 
> I would really like to see one with the fork painted to match the frame.



I bet that guy was me... :thumbsup:


----------



## sonic_W

if I'm 5'11 with a 32in inseam, I should be looking at a size 56, correct? I'm keeping my eyes on that listing...


----------



## axebiker

sonic_W said:


> if I'm 5'11 with a 32in inseam, I should be looking at a size 56, correct? I'm keeping my eyes on that listing...


That's about my measurements, and that's what I'm on.


----------



## holy cromoly

sonic_W said:


> if I'm 5'11 with a 32in inseam, I should be looking at a size 56, correct? I'm keeping my eyes on that listing...


Yes.

I am 5'11" with a 31" inseam and I ride the 56cm 2008 frame (geometry changed on the 209 yellow Kapu).

Can't say enough good things about this bike. Handling is nice and neutral, very predictable and smooth.

Be prepared for comments and conversations when you're out riding. I get asked about this bike on a weekly basis.


----------



## threebikes

I have a Kona Paddy Wagon. It looks like it has the same fork w/ the 1 inch steer tube.
Is there any way to switch to a fork with a 1- 1/8 inch steer tube?


----------



## sonic_W

Curses! Someone (I bet a member here) snagged it via buy it now.


----------



## axebiker

sonic_W said:


> Curses! Someone (I bet a member here) snagged it via buy it now.


That's a price you don't wait on.


----------



## holy cromoly

threebikes said:


> I have a Kona Paddy Wagon. It looks like it has the same fork w/ the 1 inch steer tube.
> Is there any way to switch to a fork with a 1- 1/8 inch steer tube?


If I understand the question correctly, your Paddy Wagon has a 1 inch steerer right now and you want to know if you can install a 1 1/8th steerer?

The answer is no. It is not possible to go from a smaller steerer to a larger one because the headtube diameter only fits a 1 inch.

Not relevant to you though, but the opposite is possible. You can go from a 1 1/8th down to a 1 inch via a reducer headset.


----------



## holy cromoly

sonic_W said:


> Curses! Someone (I bet a member here) snagged it via buy it now.


Bummer. 
$1350 was a great blowout price.


----------



## holy cromoly

*One from Japan*

Here's a Kapu from Japan.

This one's got Fulcrum wheels and tan skinwall tires. 

http://www.h5.dion.ne.jp/~cps135/owner's_road baike_KONA-KAPU.htm


----------



## stpauljwm

sonic_W: I bought the 56 cm Kapu you were eyeing on ebay, and discovered this stream after I ordered it. As others have already said, it was a price not to wait around on. I'm sorry to have swiped the one you were looking at, but there's bound to be more on sale in the upcoming months--especially with the 2010s coming out sometime.

I'm very impatiently awaiting its arrival.

Speaking of 2010s, has anyone heard if the Kapu will be in that lineup?


----------



## holy cromoly

stpauljwm said:


> I'm very impatiently awaiting its arrival.
> 
> Speaking of 2010s, has anyone heard if the Kapu will be in that lineup?


Be prepared to be taken by the bike when you see it in person. Photos don't do it justice. The Kapu just has this glow about it, literally and figuratively.

As for 2010, I wouldn't be surprise if Kona cuts it from the lineup. Word from the local Kona dealer here (one of the largest in the country) is that the Kapu's didn't sell very well. This would explain why we've been seeing leftover 2008 models on ebay for $550 frame/fork and $1350 complete. That is significantly less than the SRP for $1099 frame/fork and $2199 for the bike complete. 

Big props to Kona for bringing such a cool bike to the market. It's a niche bike no doubt, no different than say Bianchi's low sales for the Dolomiti steel bike compared to the rest of its lineup. The reality is that it's carbon world right now and those looking to spend $2200 on a bike want what is current. And perhaps for those who want old world looking steel, they may opt for something with more mystique like a Colnago Master X Light or DeRosa Neo Primato (albeit at more twice the cost).

Plus side to all this is that seems like everyone on this thread got a deal on their Kapus! Still can't believe I got this frame/fork for just $600.


----------



## holy cromoly

stpauljwm said:


> As others have already said, it was a price not to wait around on.


$1350 for a chrome luggged Dedaccai steel frame with Ultegra is a too good of a price indeed. That's around the price of a Performance Scattante house brand bike.

The custom frame builder who I got my 29er mtn bike from was floored by the Kapu. He said a custom frame like the Kapu from him would be $1300 alone, no fork.


----------



## patbollin

If anyone finds one for sale let me know! I have been lusting for one of these for months! DROOL!


----------



## holy cromoly

patbollin said:


> If anyone finds one for sale let me know! I have been lusting for one of these for months! DROOL!


What size are you looking for? 

That one eBay seller I posted who had three for sale only sold two, the 53 & 56. If you're a 59, contact the seller or keep an eye out that shop will probably relist it soon.

Kapu complete bikes show up on ebay, not every week, but they do get listed so keep checking every so often.


----------



## 9GUY9

holy cromoly said:


> What size are you looking for?
> 
> That one eBay seller I posted who had three for sale only sold two, the 53 & 56. If you're a 59, contact the seller or keep an eye out that shop will probably relist it soon.
> 
> Kapu complete bikes show up on ebay, not every week, but they do get listed so keep checking every so often.


I emailed them about the 59cm bike, since Kona's web site says there was no 59cm model in 08. They just replied saying it has a 59cm sticker on it.


----------



## patbollin

hmmm? I still want it, but I wonder why it says 59cm if it wasn't produced?


----------



## holy cromoly

patbollin said:


> hmmm? I still want it, but I wonder why it says 59cm if it wasn't produced?


I think somewhere in this thread a while back a taller rider explains some sort of size change with the 58 or the 59. Sift through some of the previous post in this thread, hopefully it'll help explain that size 59 that was on eBay.


----------



## holy cromoly

holy cromoly said:


> I think somewhere in this thread a while back a taller rider explains some sort of size change with the 58 or the 59. Sift through some of the previous post in this thread, hopefully it'll help explain that size 59 that was on eBay.


Found it. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1977503#poststop

The same member also posted about his Kapu over at bikeforums.net here:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=502871


----------



## caseyvt

*Vermont meets Kapu*

Evening, gentlemen,
So I grabbed that 49cm Kapu '09 on ebay (sometimes it's great to be female and short). It arrived today - lovely bird for the road - and I'm setting it up. Love the color, there's not a mark on it, and the tires still even have the new-tire fringes and ridge. 
But about those tires, I'm wondering how folks are doing with them - they're Conti Ultra Race 700s at 23c. I tend to go long distances, so avoiding flats is key, and also I'm wondering if the slicks could do me in with Vermont's frequent rain. I'm from L.A., so I know almost nothing about wet weather tires.

What I do know though, is that Vermont's got beautiful wide open country roads, enough hills, bridges and rock escarpments to be continually interesting, and fewer cars than cows. No better place to get a spiffy new road bike and let her fly!


----------



## holy cromoly

caseyvt said:


> Evening, gentlemen,
> So I grabbed that 49cm Kapu '09 on ebay (sometimes it's great to be female and short). It arrived today - lovely bird for the road - and I'm setting it up. Love the color, there's not a mark on it, and the tires still even have the new-tire fringes and ridge.


Congrats Casey on a rare 09 Kapu! I've hardly seen them posted anywhere online aside from a couple blog entries in Japan. I am also from L.A. but lived in NJ and NY for several years, so I know what real weather is like .

I ride the 25c Conti Ultra Gatorskins during the dry season. They've been solid and offer excellent puncture protection. The dark brown sidewalls look good with the Kapu too.

When it rains, I run the 28c Vittoria Randonneur tires, affordable and durable. Good braking and traction on wet roads. I go bigger to 28c because you just never know how deep some of these potholes are when the rain fills them up and they look shallow until you hit a deep one.

The fun thing about the Kapus is that you can run large tires with all the clearance. I ran Bontrager Hardcase RaceLites at 32c briefly just to experiment. The ride was super cush. If you want to go big, the Rivendell Jack Brown tires will turn the bike into Cadillac.

The stock Kapu bars a bit deep, If you have smaller hands or like a shallow drop, I recommend the bars that I have on mine, the FSA shallow drop bar.

One last tip is to treat the frame with Frame Saver. Just spray some inside the tubes to give it protection from internal rust since you're in the NE.

Congrats on a sweet ride and post pics once you're done with your setup.


----------



## caseyvt

Hmm, not sure about that. I like the white rims okay, but if they're used, I think the white bar tape gives it balance. Did your 08s come with a white saddle or are all of the picture-posters changing them out? 

My 09's got the stock black saddle, but I know that I'm going with a primarily white saddle, though I'm still searching for the right one.


----------



## Voodoochile

MerckxMad said:


> I just bought an '08 Kapu frameset off the 'Bay for $550, which I thought was a pretty decent deal. Based on the OP's writeup, it looks like I'll have to forego use of my Campy Chorus calipers for the Tektros and get my local wrench to fit a headset. Any thoughts on fitting a Chorus headset?


Damn what size did you find. I would like one myself. What's the frame weight on that thing?


----------



## holy cromoly

Voodoochile said:


> Damn what size did you find. I would like one myself. What's the frame weight on that thing?


There was an eBay seller back then that had listed a handful of Kapu frame/fork for $550 buy it now price. I think MerckxMad may have picked up one of those.

Is there a Kona dealer near you? Kona makes every bike available as frame only if ordered through a Kona dealer. Perhaps they can check to see if there are any frames left?

Kona is going to announce their 2010 lineup in about a week. Perhaps the 2009 Kapu will start showing as they need to clear their warehouse.


----------



## holy cromoly

Incase anyone is interested and can read Italian...

Review of the Kapu in the Italian bike magazine "Ciclismo"

PDF via the Kona server:
http://www.konaworld.com/documents/Ciclismo_Kapu_Review.pdf


----------



## Kona Kapu

I just bought a 2008 Kapu from my LBS. Unfortunately, it had done nothing but rain lately and I have not put many miles on it yet (Yes I know I should ride in the rain too). The little that I have ridden it, however, I am loving it.


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona Kapu said:


> I just bought a 2008 Kapu from my LBS. Unfortunately, it had done nothing but rain lately and I have not put many miles on it yet (Yes I know I should ride in the rain too). The little that I have ridden it, however, I am loving it.


Congrats on the new bike. 
Great username you've chosen :thumbsup:


----------



## holy cromoly

Still no word if the Kapu is returning for 2010. Kona's 2010 launch is in about 5 days.

Interestingly enough, this online store in Canada has preloaded their site with some 2010 Kona bikes, sans photos. It appears that there are going to be two version of the Kona Honky Tonk, which is Kona's other retro bike, albeit TIG welded. There will be two trims, the the regular Honky Tonk and the new assumingly higher spec'd Honky Tonk Inc designation. 

My guess is the "Inc" designation may replace the Kapu all together. Currently there is only one Honky Tonk trim.


----------



## Kona Kapu

Thank you. Here it is the day it came home. Took it out for about 30km yesterday. Very very pleased. (Waterbottle cage is crap and have since bought new ones. The waterbottle is for everyday. Couldn't resist as it matched my bike.)

Also, in answer to an earlier post, I am 6' even with a 32 inch inseam and the 56cm fits me perfectly.

Having trouble posting pics


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona Kapu said:


> Having trouble posting pics


They may be too large in file size and pixel dimensions if you are loading them straight from the original camera file.

JPEG files cannot be more than 195.3 KB and 1024x1024 pixels.


----------



## Kona Kapu

Thanks again. I am not all that computer saavy. That is probably the issue. I have the ability to put my SD card right into my laptop and import pics. I then tried to upload right from the pics file on my computer.


----------



## skyhighsi

I am getting very excited now.

Having looked for some time now, listened to and read plenty of advice/opinions, I feel that after reading pretty much all of this forum I have made my decision.

I know little about bikes and it has been many years since I have owned a real bicycle ( I am currently riding a fold up for my 4km round city commute) but I have been pulled in several directions since starting my search and started to get confused.

My decision............ a Kona Kapu of course.

One of my numerous well stocked LBS here in Melbourne, Australia, has 2 x 09 Kapu's on sale down from $3500 to $2300 (US$1900) and I hope to push further to a rounder figure.

I have been drawn by several points that this bike seems to fulfill.

1. Price. Seems like a great discount and final price.
2. Spec. From what I have read and heard, full Shimano Ultegra (pretty much) appears to be generous for the $$.
3. Adaptability. Although I am after a road bike as I know I will not be going off road, I like the fact that this offers the larger clearances for larger tyres (Im english), option for rack and mud guard mounting and steel frame for proven strength.
4. Looks. Well, its all been said above.

Now my main issue is that they only have 59 frames left. I am 6' (6'1'' at a push) with 32"-33" inseam and am worried that the bike will be a bit too big.

So the advice I would like is will I be able to tell easily when I go for a fitting which the LBS offers in a wind tunnel!!? What am I looking for in a good fit? I am able to test ride but again, what am I looking for?
I am now afraid that it may be too big but I have finally set my heart on it. 

Is there anything that can be done to make it fit (seat stem etc?). If it is too big, any alternatives for US$1900?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to the advice.


----------



## Kona Kapu

As I mentioned earlier, I am 6 feet even with a 32 inch inseam and the 56cm frame fits me perfectly. I therefore think a 59cm would be too big for you. That being said, I don't know that much about bikes. As to abilty to adapt, I rely on my LBS for that sort of thing. Others here, undoubtedly, will be better able to advise you. I am mindful of some advice I received, however, which went something like "even if you can get the bargain of the century -- it is no bargain if it does not fit".


----------



## Le Wrench

Sorry my coworker was logged in at my desk. 

Will repost under my name.


----------



## holy cromoly

I also think a 56cm might fit you better than the 59cm, but give it a test ride and see. I am 5'11" and ride a 56cm.

The Kapu is versatile indeed. I have mounted 32c tires for a cush ride. However, if you mount fenders, you have to run a smaller tire, my guess is a 28c for fenders.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Rear light tip*

Just a tip incase anyone wants to add a second tail light to their Kapu.

Requires:
Planet Bike Superflash rear light
One rack/fender screw
I disassembled the plastic seatpost mount. Setting aside the round clamp that goes around the seatpost, you have remaining the mounting clip with a hole to easily thread a screw through.

I then mounted this on the lower non-driveside rack/fender eyelet above the axle.

It's an easy way to mount an addtitional light that won't interfere with the visual look of the Kapu. Blends in quite discreetly. Or you can run this as your solo tail light if you want to keep the bike looking clean, but the lower position isn't visible when motorist are at close range.


----------



## skyhighsi

Thanks for the replies re sizing. Excellent news though. I cycled past another branch of LBS this morning and they have 5 in stock including a 56cm. Panic over. As a soon to be member of the clan I will stay in touch for many great tips. Many thanks.


----------



## threebikes

I wish Kona had its own section in the 
Manufacturer Forums

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## drewellison

I've got a 59cm '08 Kapu. I still have to post some photos. Stripped the fork, so it's all nice and chromey. Mostly silver Campy on it.
Size? I'm about 6'1" if I stand up straight, but closer to 6' even most of the time. I think my proportions are about average. I wanted the 59 because I thought originally it was a sloping top tube geometry but it's not. I usually ride a 61 or 62 cm. I'm one of these old guys who like handlebars up within a few inches of the saddle height. So my 59 is actually smaller than I like. So I've got the handlebars up near the top of the steering tube and it just doesn't "look" right, although once on the bike that doesn't matter a bit. The top tube length is really what may be most important in fit and the 58 cm top tube is about right for me. I could even stand that a little longer.
Another interesting thing is the very slack angles on this. I've measured the angles with an app from my iPhone (and checked and checked), being very careful to get the bike level. Seat tube: About 70.5. Head tube: About 69.5. Wow. 
Someday I'll post photos and my story of buying/building/riding (and the few funny things along the way).
It's getting to be my favorite bike. Not necessarily because of the way it rides (in either handling or in comfort), but because of the way it looks. It's great looking, and my average speeds are higher on this bike than on my others for the same rides, consistently, for whatever reason. And I'm not getting faster in my old age.
--Drew


----------



## holy cromoly

*No 2010 Kapu*

Kona just released their 2010 bike line-up.

http://bikes.konaworld.com/

The Kapu is not returning. Kapu no more.

The solo lugged frame in the lineup is now a fixie called the Grand Wagon.


----------



## skyhighsi

yeah I noticed. Gutted.

I was enjoying looking at the spec on the website not 3 days ago and now........gone!

Still I will have a real one to look at in the next 2 days, yeah!!

Pics to follow.


----------



## skyhighsi

will this increase or decrease the value?


----------



## Kona Kapu

I see no more King Zing either. I also see that the Haole, TIG welded, carbon fork, and same group as the Kapu is now priced at Cdn $3,000. They also have introduced an aluminum TT bike. My guess is that if they had chosen to make the Kapu they would have had to raise the price to about $3,000 and given they are not a big name in road bikes, they thought it would be too expensive. I also see they have brought out more fixed gear bikes which prob are a beter fit with their traditional mountain bike customers. Again, just a guess.


----------



## skyhighsi

Well I am pleased to say that I am now the proud owner of a new 09 Kapu. Off the shelf standard with Shimano PDA 530 peddles for standard or clip shoes.

Took it on its maiden voyage this afternoon. really nice, and fast.

Bit pissed that when I got home I noticed the back wheel is out of true already. Didnt hit a single pot hole so maybe I came home from the shop with it like this. Didn't check. Also, when in 1st gear at the lights the crank doesn't like going backwards - makes the chain jump a bit. Does this just need tuning. Considering its been sat in the shop for the best part of a year very possible I suppose.

Not trying to find the negatives just that typing the positives would take far longer. I will post some pics up soon.

Any thoughts on whether the Brooks saddle would look good on this bike?


----------



## holy cromoly

skyhighsi said:


> Bit pissed that when I got home I noticed the back wheel is out of true already. Didnt hit a single pot hole so maybe I came home from the shop with it like this. Didn't check. Also, when in 1st gear at the lights the crank doesn't like going backwards - makes the chain jump a bit. Does this just need tuning. Considering its been sat in the shop for the best part of a year very possible I suppose.


Most bike assembled right out of the box or one sitting on the racks for a while will need tuning. Sounds like just a simple matter of rear derailleur adjustment for the problem regarding not being able to turn the cranks backwards.

The wheel sounds like it was probably not true to start with when it left the shop.

Can you take it back and ask them to properly tune the bike for you?

I think a Brooks would look great on the Kapu, as would the matching Brooks saddle bag too.


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona Kapu said:


> I see no more King Zing either. I also see that the Haole, TIG welded, carbon fork, and same group as the Kapu is now priced at Cdn $3,000. They also have introduced an aluminum TT bike. My guess is that if they had chosen to make the Kapu they would have had to raise the price to about $3,000 and given they are not a big name in road bikes, they thought it would be too expensive. I also see they have brought out more fixed gear bikes which prob are a beter fit with their traditional mountain bike customers. Again, just a guess.


My guess is that the higher spec'd Kona road bikes didn't sell aswell as their single/fixie Paddy Wagon series during 08 and 09. Not surprised to see Kona drop their nicer carbon fiber bikes and the Kapu.

It's good to see them keep the Haole at least, and what a nice part spec too with the new Ultegra 6700 parts.

Looks like it's going to be more about fixies for Kona for the road bike lineup. Can't blame them. I do like their sense of humor about it, as they have named one fixie model the Band Wagon.


----------



## holy cromoly

skyhighsi said:


> will this increase or decrease the value?


My guess is it won't have any affect on value.

These were such niche bikes from a brand that isn't popular in the road bike world, so value and demand were never high in the first place. 

For those who want a Kapu, I say keep on eye on eBay as dealers will probably sell discounted leftover 09 frames and bikes in the next 2-3 months if last year was an indicator of anything.


----------



## holy cromoly

drewellison said:


> It's getting to be my favorite bike.


Same here. The Kapu is my fav, even over my carbon fiber bike.


----------



## holy cromoly

I recall someone posting that they've been trying to find a Kapu.

Here is a 56cm Kapu for $1575 from Cambridge Bicycles.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page:
https://www.cambridgebicycle.com/blog/


----------



## skyhighsi

Can you take it back and ask them to properly tune the bike for you?

I think a Brooks would look great on the Kapu, as would the matching Brooks saddle bag too.[/QUOTE]


Yes I am sure I can take it back in. It comes with 3 free services in the first year for tune up but I will take it in tomorrow for the wheel and 1st gear issue - it was hung up by its rear wheel when they took it down for me to try.

I am going to the UK in October so I will score a Brooks saddle their as it will be far cheaper. I think black will suit better unless I change the tape for brown leather too.

i have the bike in the hall and I cant stop looking at it.I feel like a kid at christmas!!


----------



## Kona Kapu

Damn thats less than I paid. I paid about US$1650, but I like the fact i bought it from my LBS and have them behind me.


----------



## holy cromoly

skyhighsi said:


> Off the shelf standard with Shimano PDA 530 peddles for standard or clip shoes.
> 
> Took it on its maiden voyage this afternoon. really nice, and fast.


I am also a fan of the 530 pedal. I have them on my commuter bike and solid. I have SPD mtn bike pedals on all my road bikes.


----------



## Kona Kapu

I put Ultegra pedels on mine. I also agree with Holy -- take it back to your LBS and get them to make the adjustments andtrue the wheel. I hit a minor pothole already and nothing. I suspect the wheel was out of true when you brought it home.


----------



## skyhighsi

took it back this morning. no arguments, they trued it back while I waited for 20 mins. My wife then rang as she had forgotten her lunch so of course I offerd to ride down and take it to her (about 15km round trip). Of course out of love and not finding any excuse to ride my new Kapu. 1/2 way there the wheel was out of true again. Have taken it back and will go to collect this afternoon. Hopefully it was just badly aligned the first time and not a fault!


----------



## skyhighsi

all good. fixed again. Guy thinks that some of the spokes were not bedded into the rim properly and were 'bedding in' as I rode which made the wheel go out of true. sounds plausible and seems ok for now :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhighsi

hey holy

may seem a dumb question but the Lezyne pump, does th eL stand fro Large? seems to available in M and L!?


----------



## holy cromoly

Hello skyhighsi,

Yes, the "L" in the product name Road Drive L does stand for large. 

The large is longer in length compared to the M medium version. 

Both share the same diameter, just a diff in length.

Lezyne's product page list the lengths of each here:


----------



## Kona Kapu

Finally, a pic from the day I brought it home. The bottle is really for me not on the bike. Since bought two new cages and installed a sigma computer


----------



## Kona Kapu

Try that again


----------



## skyhighsi

no luck then?

What bottle holders did you get - anything nice?

I have my eye on one of the Velo Orange bottle holders but cant decide out of the 3 - modern, classic or retro French. Oh what a dilemma:mad2:


----------



## tecnosabba

holy cromoly said:


> Incase anyone is interested and can read Italian...
> 
> Review of the Kapu in the Italian bike magazine "Ciclismo"
> 
> PDF via the Kona server:
> http://www.konaworld.com/documents/Ciclismo_Kapu_Review.pdf



Here's the translation of the article. Not a masterpiece of cycling journalism, IMO..but hey, I'm only the translator ! I could not help but make some comments, though.


_On the crest of the recent re-discovery of steel frames built in a classic fashion, overseas big player Kona has issued an entry level frame, called the Kapu, in its road program, intended for those who approach the cycling world and prefer to start their adventure with a bike made of “soft” steel. The Kapu has been created on purpose for those cyclists with a preference for a comfortable and sturdy bike, rather than for efficiency and pure per performance, to be used without too much apprehension on any type of road and in any situation.

*Return to the classic*

The frame is built with classic round section triple butted lugged steel tubes of Dedacciai’s SAT 14.5 series, with variable thicknesses. This series comprises material composed of chrome, molybdene and vanadium which, after a strengthening treatment (heat treatment I suppose), represents the ideal encounter of stiffness and comfort.The top tube is almost imperceptibly sloping, which is aimed at providing some added stiffness ( to the front triangle.)

It is to be noted that the seatstays have eyelets for a rack, allowing to transform this dedicated road bike into the ideal means of transportation to take on long journeys. The fork is made of steel as well. The fork crown is chromed, and brazed to the perfectly straight fork blades, which are painted in black. Eyelets are provided for fender attachment, or for a front rack.


*No crazy expenses*

The choice of the components has been aimed at limiting the costs, without forgetting the fundamental characteristic of the bike, which is its reliability in any situation. Save for the aluminum crank, which is an FSA Energy 50/34, the drivetrain is Shimano’s Ultegra, slightly heavier than Dura-Ace, but guaranteeing virtually the same performance level as to its function. The brakes are efficient. The compact gearing extends the bike’s versatility, and makes it accessible to cycling novices (sure, provided it has at least a 27 in the rear !). The crank has the Mega Exo system, with integrated bottom bracket and external bearings, as is the case for higher end carbon models. Wheels are built around Ultegra hubs and Mavic Open Sport rims, drawn fro 6061 aluminum, which are the little brethren of the more famed Open Pro. They have machined sidewalls to improve braking. Tyres are Continental’s mid-level Ultra Race. The Cockpit consists of an FSA Wing bar and an OS 150 stem. The former's top section is flat, and the latter is made of forged 6061 alu, with a four bolt aluminum front plate. Seat post is an SL 280, from FSA as well. Saddle is a Selle Italia (couldn' read the model, sorry!) with manganese rails.


*For kilometer devourers *

From the first ride on, the Kapu proves to be a comfortable ride, thangs to the aforementioned small diameter tubing. The metal’s plastic deformation allows for a fluid pedal stoke and vibrations are opportunely absorbed by the seat stays, the seat lug and the top tube (Well, I don't know how they measured that, but so be it). The geometry could almost be described as appropriate for Paris Roubaix. Indeed, the bike, besides having a high BB and slightly long chainstay, has a rather high trail value, due to the fork's pronounced rake, and to the choice of a very slack head tube angle. Consequently, the bike is exceptionally stable , but scarcely manoeuvrable in descents or corners. Once one has leant the bike into a bend, the steering tends to close down, thus requiring accrued attention and precision, thus limiting the possibility to have fun by sweeping from bend to bend. The trail also impacts the bike’s performance, and makes it difficult to quickly rev’ up or place sudden accelerations. The frame is consequently more adapted to a steady and relaxed pace, which is ideal for long distance riding or touring, where changes of rhythm are minimal, and characteristics such as comfort and reliability prevail over pure performance.

*Our conclusions*

If you love relaxed cycling, made of long rides with the aim of maintaining good physical shape and pure fun in the saddle, the Kapu is for you. Its comfort, stability and reliability make it the perfect bike when time does not matter. However, we would have preferred a more equilibrated geometry adding polyvalence to this bike in order to use it in more difficult (i.e. performance wise I suppose) events.
_

Well, nothing we did not know already, I s'pose. BTW, superb bike, Holy.


----------



## holy cromoly

*2010 Kapu!*

There will be a 2010 Kapu after all!

For 2010, the Kapu is sold as frame only. Kona just updated their 2010 Frame Shop. 

Retail will be $999 USD. 

http://konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=kapu


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona Kapu said:


> Finally, a pic from the day I brought it home. The bottle is really for me not on the bike. Since bought two new cages and installed a sigma computer


Here is your photo.


----------



## M-theory

holy cromoly said:


> There will be a 2010 Kapu after all!
> 
> For 2010, the Kapu is sold as frame only. Kona just updated their 2010 Frame Shop.
> 
> Retail will be $999 USD.
> 
> http://konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=kapu


Thanx for the heads up. It looks like a stunner for a fair price. I will definitely keep this in mind as I'm looking to create a steel bike without spending a ridiculous amount on a 'custom' frame.

Will have to wait for the geometry to become available.


----------



## holy cromoly

tecnosabba said:


> Here's the translation of the article. Not a masterpiece of cycling journalism, IMO..but hey, I'm only the translator ! I could not help but make some comments, though...


Thanks tecnosabba for taking the time to translate the Italian review.

I enjoyed reading it this morning over a cup of coffee.


----------



## holy cromoly

M-theory said:


> Thanx for the heads up. It looks like a stunner for a fair price. I will definitely keep this in mind as I'm looking to create a steel bike without spending a ridiculous amount on a 'custom' frame.
> 
> Will have to wait for the geometry to become available.


The 2010 Kapu looks great and I'm glad to see it's still in new line-up. The new headbadge is a sweet touch of detail. Really dig the new white lugs and matching painted fork.

Aside from the Kapu, there are a couple other good options for lugged steel without the custom price or Italian price. Production DeRosa Neo Primato frames are around $2000.

Soma has a black lugged frame with polished headtube lugs (rest are black). It's the Stanyan frame, formerly known as the Speedster frame last year. I think retail on it is less than $700 frame/fork.

Traitor has their Exile frame that is very similar to the Kapu, fork looks very similar. It can also be had for around $700 frame/fork. There is a review of the Exile in the current issue of Road Bike Action magazine.


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona Kapu said:


> Finally, a pic from the day I brought it home. The bottle is really for me not on the bike. Since bought two new cages and installed a sigma computer


BTW, were you quite taken by the bike in person? It has quite a presence in person that photos just can't do justice.


----------



## Kona Kapu

To answer a few of you.

I bought just some fairly generic stainless steel cages. They seemed to match.

It was love at first sight for me when I first saw the bike at my LBS. Didn't want to lok at any other bike. I was lucky it was my size and fit.

I have to say I really prefer the orange and chromed lugs of the 08.

I do, however, like the head badge. A very nice touch.

Thanks for the pic assist Holy


----------



## tecnosabba

holy cromoly said:


> Thanks tecnosabba for taking the time to translate the Italian review.
> 
> I enjoyed reading it this morning over a cup of coffee.



You're welcome holy.

Ciao !

TS


----------



## holy cromoly

I also just went with generic stainless steel cages. Performance Bike for $12 each.










I saw these at REI that would look good too. They're by Cannondale and made from alum, but have the look of steel cage. $10.


----------



## Kona Kapu

I believe mine are Axiom Tour de Monde -- very similar looking.


----------



## Ridgetop

I might end up with a Kapu this week. A friend of mine bought one, built it up, and decided it was a little too small. It's a 56, I normally ride a 58, but I think I can make it work. I believe it's a 2008, and he's selling the frame, seatpost, fork, headset, and stem for 500.00. Seemed like a good deal assuming it's just as pretty after the disassembly it just went through. I've been wanting a good steel bike for overnight credit card rides so I'm hoping I can finally get one. 

I'm planning on moving a 2004 DA groupo over to it but will probably use an old FSA compact double crank that I've got. I'm a mechanical idiot so hopefully that crank will fit all right. Other than that I'll be using a new pair of Neuvation wheels (without the decals I think the silver will look good) and still have to find a good handlebar.

One question (like I said, I'm a mechanical idiot), can you fit a quill stim on this bike or do I have to go with the modern stem he's using right now?

Anyway, I hope all is well with the frame and I get it. I think it'd be a nice addition.


----------



## Kona Kapu

I think it is a really good looking bike. $500 seems like a steal to me. I think Holy said they wanted $1000 for the 2010 frame. Moreover, I think the 2008 is a much better looking bike. I must confess, however, I have always been a sucker for chromed lugs.

I am likely even more of a mechanical idiot and so I cannot answer your mechanical questions.


----------



## holy cromoly

Ridgetop said:


> One question (like I said, I'm a mechanical idiot), can you fit a quill stim on this bike or do I have to go with the modern stem he's using right now?


Quill stems will not work on the Kapu. You'll need a threadless stem. 

Any modern treadless stem will work, just remember that the 08 orange Kapu fork is a 1" steerer, so stems made for 1 1/8th steerers will require a shim to fit. The yellow 09 Kapu uses a 1 1/8th steerer.

A good affordable stem that includes the shim is Performance Bike's housebrand Forte Pro Road Stem in OS or standard clamp diameters. They sell for only $25 and I've been happy with mine on the Kapu.


----------



## holy cromoly

Ridgetop said:


> I'm planning on moving a 2004 DA groupo over to it but will probably use an old FSA compact double crank that I've got. I'm a mechanical idiot so hopefully that crank will fit all right. Other than that I'll be using a new pair of Neuvation wheels (without the decals I think the silver will look good) and still have to find a good handlebar.


04 Dura will look sweet with the Kapu. Nice and silver.

The Neuvation wheels without the decals will be a good match. I was looking at their wheels before. They have a section in their FAQ that advises on how to remove the decals to avoid the glue residue mess.

Congrats on picking up the frame and post pics and ride thoughts when you get it all build up.


----------



## Ridgetop

Thanks for the info!


----------



## holy cromoly

Ridgetop said:


> Thanks for the info!


Sure thing. If you have any questions as you build up the frame, just let me know.

Is your friend selling you the frame with the headset too?


----------



## Ridgetop

Yes, it has the headset. I looked it over tonight and decided to buy it. He gave it to me for 450.00. It's the orange model and its perfect. Has the fork, stem, headset. I've got everything but the brakes which I'll have to order. Hopefully will have it built up in the next week or so.


----------



## holy cromoly

Ridgetop said:


> Yes, it has the headset. I looked it over tonight and decided to buy it. He gave it to me for 450.00. It's the orange model and its perfect. Has the fork, stem, headset. I've got everything but the brakes which I'll have to order. Hopefully will have it built up in the next week or so.


Sounds like a sweet deal at $450 for everything.

The Kapu requires mid reach brakes (47-57mm), keep that in mind as you shop.

The stock Kapu came spec'd with Shimano R650 calipers.

I've been happy with my Tektro 536, but the stock pads are bad, replaced with with Ultegra pads and it's been smooth and powerful. They have since discontinued the 536.

The new model is the 538 and it looks like they upgraded the pads too, as they are cartridge fill now.

Cane Creek also makes a mid reach caliper, but they only come in black.


----------



## stpauljwm

skyhighsi said:


> Any thoughts on whether the Brooks saddle would look good on this bike?


I put my old and broken-in Brooks Professional saddle on my 08 Kapu, and I love it. It turned an already comfy bike into the most comfortable bike I've ever been on. Really adds to the retro qualities of the bike too.


----------



## lincolnmc

*49 cm Kapu fit?*

Hi, I am very interested in the 49 cm. 08 Kapu on Ebay right now (seems like a few other people are too). The picture for the listing brings a question about drop to the handlebars, looks like it could easily be 3 + inches. Would a new 49cm frame and fork have the steerer tube cut that short? Appears to have maybe 2cm. of spacers. Anybody out there have real experience with the Kapu in 49cm.?


----------



## Le Wrench

lincolnmc said:


> Hi, I am very interested in the 49 cm. 08 Kapu on Ebay right now (seems like a few other people are too). The picture for the listing brings a question about drop to the handlebars, looks like it could easily be 3 + inches. Would a new 49cm frame and fork have the steerer tube cut that short? Appears to have maybe 2cm. of spacers. Anybody out there have real experience with the Kapu in 49cm.?[/quote


----------



## vandalbob

I've ridden my Honky Tonk for two weeks now and I must say it has been a pleasure to ride. Kona makes a nice product regardless of an inexpensive Honky Tonk/Paddy Wagon frame or a more expensive and beautifully lugged Kapu. I'm personally a fan of polished lugs, as done in the past few years, but the 2010 frame looks nice.


----------



## skyhighsi

My Kapu is dead. I had a crash today and bent the frame in 2 places on my 3 week old bike. I am so pissed off. 3 weeks old!!

I am trying to post images but it asks for a url and they on my computer. Any instructions so I can show the damage that a slow collision with a hole in the ground can do. I lost my balance a bit going up hill front wheel left the path and found a fairly deep hole which made the bike stop dead. I went over the bars and landed face down in a bush (luckily) with Kapu on top of me and my feet still in the pedals. Relatively unhurt luckily (few bruises) but my frame is beyond repair. 

Hopefully I am insured as a new frame in Aus will cost same or more than whole new bike (would need to be shipped from USA) then rebuilt. 

Can you believe the front wheel is still true!!

Pics to follow with help.

Should a steel frame really buckle this easily or do Kona have a case to answer to?


----------



## 9GUY9

skyhighsi said:


> My Kapu is dead. I had a crash today and bent the frame in 2 places on my 3 week old bike. I am so pissed off. 3 weeks old!!
> 
> I am trying to post images but it asks for a url and they on my computer. Any instructions so I can show the damage that a slow collision with a hole in the ground can do. I lost my balance a bit going up hill front wheel left the path and found a fairly deep hole which made the bike stop dead. I went over the bars and landed face down in a bush (luckily) with Kapu on top of me and my feet still in the pedals. Relatively unhurt luckily (few bruises) but my frame is beyond repair.
> 
> Hopefully I am insured as a new frame in Aus will cost same or more than whole new bike (would need to be shipped from USA) then rebuilt.
> 
> Can you believe the front wheel is still true!!
> 
> Pics to follow with help.
> 
> Should a steel frame really buckle this easily or do Kona have a case to answer to?



that really sucks to hear.  

to post pics, first upload them to a hosting site like photobucket.com its free and pretty easy.


----------



## skyhighsi

*Kona Krapu*

Pic of my bent frame.There is no God

<table style="width:194px;"><tr><td align="center" style="height:194px;background:url(https://picasaweb.google.com.au/s/c/transparent_album_background.gif) no-repeat left"><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com.au/slhaydon/RecentlyUpdated?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_82vfsp6uatgE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_lbJed0kj7xU/SpNz3C4qJjE/AAAAAAAAABs/qmr6oU75pvc/s160-c/RecentlyUpdated.jpg" width="160" height="160" style="margin:1px 0 0 4px;"></a></td></tr><tr><td style="text-align:center;font-family:arial,sans-serif;font-size:11px"><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com.au/slhaydon/RecentlyUpdated?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_82vfsp6uatgE&feat=embedwebsite" style="color:#4D4D4D;font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none;">Recently Updated</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Ridgetop

Wow, both tubes. That's sickening to see.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Might have already been asked...but what tubing do Kona use for their frames??


----------



## skyhighsi

*Tubing*

The Kapu has Dedacciai SAT 14.5 bronze welded double butted (I think) or look here http://bikes.konaworld.com/09/09_kapu_en.cfm


----------



## Kona Kapu

Skihigh,

That sucks really hard dude. Hope your insurance comes through for you. Glad you are OK. That is far more important than the bike.


----------



## paul fuller

*08 Kapu*

You really need to have some warning about the graphic nature of those photographs. 
I am sorry to hear of your loss.
Here in New York you can put in a notice of claim to the municipality that maintains that road within 30 days and ask for a reimbursement. I don't know what state you are in, other than the state of shock and sadness.
I purchased my 2008 Kapu in April on clearance from an LBK. There was not much demand for such a niche item. I think they are beautiful bikes, but have not had even one compliment from the carbon-riding mostly-Trek group. Hopefully you will be able to replace it.


----------



## skyhighsi

well, insurance still being slippery. May or may not pay, who knows.

I have been searching a used steel frame in the mean time in case I need to cough up and all the Kapu components are 3weeks old and perfect.

I have found a Kerry Hopkins frame which the shop is willing to add all my components to all for AUS$500. Seems reasonable to me - looks like a nice frame in great condition BUT does anyone know of this Kerry Hopkins frame builder?

Its a 22" Reynolds 531 tubing frame with forks and has the 105 headset included as 1" not the Kapu 1 1/8".

Imagine, I may not be allowed on this thread anymore soon if I go for the above!!


----------



## paul fuller

You will still be Kapu in spirit...
Research the web for the bike builder, I have not heard of him nor do I know if $500.00
is a good price to transfer the goods. Couldn't you do most of that yourself and save some $$? Of course, since that price includes the frame it may be worth it to have a professional do it. I believe you may still be able to get a Kapu frame, but you are probably talking a grand now. Good luck!!


----------



## 9GUY9

a shop (Blue Dog Cycles in Viroqua, WI) I called about getting a 08 Kapu, got back to me last week saying they could still get a 08 frame/fork in 56cm for around $600. 

Unfortunatly no complete bikes left.


----------



## paul fuller

If that's your size, grab it skyhighsi!
(Unless the other frame is better)


----------



## skyhighsi

very tempted. 56 is my size but I am in Australia so $600 will turn into $800 probably and fingers crossed it arrives at all / in one piece!!

I have also found a couple of new F Moser frames but would need a coupe of new bits to make compatible. Anyone know F Moser quality? These are AUS$1000 so a bit more.


----------



## skyhighsi

*Latest*

Hooray! Insurance agreed to pay. Next 2 days will receive my money and they never did mention the existing bike so thats mine too.

I emailed about the $600 08 Kapu but no response. Probablynot willing to ship.

A problem with being in Australia is that frames are hard to come by as 1 impoter has sole rights so if theyare out of stock thats it. No Kapus, No Soma's. A Salsa but dont realy like the styling.

My shortlist is now:

Kerry Hopkins Reynolds 531 frame from 1986, used but great condition US$300

F. Moser Pro Classic Dedaccai Zero Uno frame from 1996, unused $800 + BB, braze on FD, Headset and ahead adaptor.

Cecil Walker Columbus Zona frame new $1350

Is one better than the other? Big price differences but does this reflect the quality I am getting?

I still wont be a Kapu rider anymore.


----------



## axebiker

Mine just left me today...  But a Salsa La Cruz will be taking it's place!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhighsi

*Update*

Well my Kapu loving friends.

After much searching I have ordered a frame to be custom built by a company called Paconi. No website or coverage just a well kept secret who normally build for 2 of the best retail outlets here in Melbourne.

The good news is that I am having the Geometry based on the Kapu but tweaked to suit me better.

The bad news is he was unable to get lugs in the oversize tubing (Columbus Zona) so having to go TIG welded instead (no fillet brazing offered). Keeping the original Kapu forks and all components so I think I can stay in this club!?

Will have the paint job in Orange (sort of Tangerine) with Pearlised metallic Yellow top coat.

Quesion for you all - What name can I have written in small decal? trying an anagram of Kona Kapu or something.

Cant wait and once built I will show it off here.


----------



## paul fuller

Congrats!! Sadly, your old Kona Kapu is now Kona Kaput.
Glad you are using some of the old components.
Ya, we will keep you on as a Kona lover.
Don't have a neat name for your new bike, but because it is custum it should be something special.
Good luck with your new bike.


----------



## paul fuller

Since you are using the same geometry and just tweeking it out, you can say you have a clone: "Klona Kapewie"? "Klona Kapew"?
Hey, at least I'm trying!!!:idea:


----------



## drewellison

skyhighsi said:


> Quesion for you all - What name can I have written in small decal? trying an anagram of Kona Kapu or something.
> .


Pukka Ano
A Punk Oak
Nuka Poka
Apok Kuna

Sounds like a fun project.
--Drew


----------



## holy cromoly

Damn, bummer about that crashed Kapu. So sorry to hear man.

Well, I've decided to sell my Kapu with much hesitation. I am getting another camera and need to funds to front the purchase (my work comes before fun I suppose). I have other bikes, but they will not be as special as the Kapu, that's for sure. I know definitely I'll miss the Kapu.

Incase anyone in here interested, let me know before I post the bike on eBay and Craigslist. You all know how meticulous I am about this bike 

But my new camera is kinda like the Kapu in vibe, old school in looks, but all the benefits of modern stuff.


----------



## skyhighsi

That is one nice looking camera. Cant beat a Leica but pity you have to give up the Kapu. Is it a Leica Mate or M8?

On the topic of the new Paconi built Kapu name the front runners so far are:

Paconi Zapu
Paconi Kaput
Paconi Snapu


Your votes or further options would be appreciated


----------



## holy cromoly

*All good things come to an end *

Well, with much reluctance and hesitation, I have listed my beloved Kapu for sale on eBay.

Auction link here

It's not even sold yet and I miss it already 
On the brightside, I am excited to be getting my new Leica.

I've saved the frame specs and geometry. I think my next road bike down the line will be custom steel or titanium and it'll be built up to the same geometry as the 08 Kapu.


----------



## chocy

Holy Cromoly now there is M9 out hehehe. I have crome M8 as well. But my bike is carbon.


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Very sad to hear. I just acquired an 08 Kapu a few weeks ago and have greatly enjoyed reading your posts; they helped me make the decision to buy it. Hope it goes to a good home!


----------



## Pancho's Balls

That was quick.


----------



## 9GUY9

i saw the ebay add and immediately knew the bike. The pic of the top tube/head tube's in the dark has been my desk top since I first saw it.


----------



## holy cromoly

chocy said:


> Holy Cromoly now there is M9 out hehehe. I have crome M8 as well. But my bike is carbon.


The new Leica M9 is glorious. I shot with my friend's and it is in a different league than the M8, the high ISO performance is impressive. But used within it's range, the M8 is still a fantastic camera as you know.


----------



## holy cromoly

The Capo of Kapu said:


> Very sad to hear. I just acquired an 08 Kapu a few weeks ago and have greatly enjoyed reading your posts; they helped me make the decision to buy it. Hope it goes to a good home!


Yes, I am bummed out to sell my Kapu. :sad:

But I am a photographer first, cyclist second .
It's time to upgrade and get some gear. After spending two weeks with a loaner Leica M8, I had to have one.


----------



## 9GUY9

I am finally getting my Kapu! 

5 months ago I first saw a Kapu when Axe Biker post his for sale on the local MTB site, I immediatly knew I wanted one. I have a thing for orange, was ready for another road bike, and really like steel. He decided not to sell the bike (I didn't have the cash anyways). I then began my ongoing search for a 56cm 08 Kapu. A bit later I ran across a new Kapu on ebay. I hoped I could pick it up for the opening bid of $1100. I was wrong:mad2: I went on a camping trip with 0 bids on the bike. I got home from camping, to see it had been sold with the buy it now to stpauljwm. Then a month or two later I saw Axe Bikers Kapu listed on Craigs List agin. I spoke with him the next day and learned someone else already had made a offer on it, and ended up buying it.

By this point I more or less gave up on finding a 08 Kapu in my size. So I just bought a 98 Schwinn Peleton on ebay. I figured its a nice bike; Reynolds 853 frame full 9 speed Ultegra. 2 or 3 days after I bought the Peleton I see a 56cm Kapu on ebay I have seen before. Turns out to be Holy Cromoly's bike. After a couple PM's and a few emails I am now anxiously waiting for the famous Kapu to arrive! 

I haven't even received the Schwinn, and I already need to figure out how to sell it.


----------



## holy cromoly

9GUY9 said:


> I am finally getting my Kapu!
> 
> ...By this point I more or less gave up on finding a 08 Kapu in my size. So I just bought a 98 Schwinn Peleton on ebay. I figured its a nice bike; Reynolds 853 frame full 9 speed Ultegra. 2 or 3 days after I bought the Peleton I see a 56cm Kapu on ebay I have seen before. Turns out to be Holy Cromoly's bike. After a couple PM's and a few emails I am now anxiously waiting for the famous Kapu to arrive!
> 
> I haven't even received the Schwinn, and I already need to figure out how to sell it.


Glad to hear the Kapu is going to a good home and to a fellow rbr member.

The 98 Peloton is a sweet bike too I have to say. I wanted one of those back when they were new, a blue one with white panel decals I recall.

Thanks for picking up the Kapu. It was a joy to spec up, build and ride I have to say. 

The Kapu was the last of my nice bikes, sold my Intense 5.5 and Retrotec mountain bikes recently too. 

Will be riding my green Nashbar Touring bike for now. Maybe next summer I'll pick up one these $600 new Specialized Allez Double Steel.


----------



## axebiker

9GUY9 said:


> I am finally getting my Kapu!
> 
> 5 months ago I first saw a Kapu when Axe Biker post his for sale on the local MTB site, I immediatly knew I wanted one. I have a thing for orange, was ready for another road bike, and really like steel. He decided not to sell the bike (I didn't have the cash anyways). I then began my ongoing search for a 56cm 08 Kapu. A bit later I ran across a new Kapu on ebay. I hoped I could pick it up for the opening bid of $1100. I was wrong:mad2: I went on a camping trip with 0 bids on the bike. I got home from camping, to see it had been sold with the buy it now to stpauljwm. Then a month or two later I saw Axe Bikers Kapu listed on Craigs List agin. I spoke with him the next day and learned someone else already had made a offer on it, and ended up buying it.
> 
> By this point I more or less gave up on finding a 08 Kapu in my size. So I just bought a 98 Schwinn Peleton on ebay. I figured its a nice bike; Reynolds 853 frame full 9 speed Ultegra. 2 or 3 days after I bought the Peleton I see a 56cm Kapu on ebay I have seen before. Turns out to be Holy Cromoly's bike. After a couple PM's and a few emails I am now anxiously waiting for the famous Kapu to arrive!
> 
> I haven't even received the Schwinn, and I already need to figure out how to sell it.



Congrats, buddy! Don't discount the Schwinn just yet though. I had one - it ROCKED. You should see what my Litespeed Tuscany is going for!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 9GUY9

axebiker said:


> Congrats, buddy! Don't discount the Schwinn just yet though. I had one - it ROCKED. You should see what my Litespeed Tuscany is going for!! :thumbsup:


thanks, glad it all worked out in the end. And its all your fault for posting the pics of your Kapu on morc, back in spring I think the Schwinn will be a nice bike, I just had my heart set on a Kapu, and now I have one coming:thumbsup: 

Are you going to have a road bike after you sell the litespeed?


----------



## axebiker

9GUY9 said:


> thanks, glad it all worked out in the end. And its all your fault for posting the pics of your Kapu on morc, back in spring I think the Schwinn will be a nice bike, I just had my heart set on a Kapu, and now I have one coming:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to have a road bike after you sell the litespeed?


I'm glad for you, man! The guy that bought mine was a pretty nice guy too, though... 

I'll have a roadie still. I bought a Salsa Pistola! love, Love, LOVE IT!! Now I gotta move the Tuscany to replenish the fund levels...  Oh well... I've had it four years, and I've ridden it less than any of my other bikes. When I got the Kapu, the LS sat quietly in the corner. The Pistola rocks though - very cool steel compact. It's a great compliment to my La Cruz.


----------



## skyhighsi

*New bike at last*

Well here is my rebuilt frame. Geometry is based on the Kapu but tweaked to fit me better. All the bits came off my Kapu plus a few additions. It rides beautifully and I chose the Orange which is similar to the 08 Kapu.


----------



## paul fuller

That's a nice looking bike! Congratulations.
I particularly like the color. 
That is as Kapu-ish as you can get, from the color scheme to the front fork.
You did a good job, and have good taste skyhighsi.
Just be careful and don't crash this one, it gets expensive!!


----------



## skyhighsi

*keen eye*

well spotted on the forks!! they are in fact the originals from the Kapu to save a few $$.

Colour is great isn't it!! It is an orange base with a pearlised metallic yellow overcoat. glistens in the light.

I have been a bit nervous riding it I must admit. although I ride my fold up on a daily basis once bitten twice shy as the saying goes.

I did have fun picking colour and decals but thanks for the compliment.:blush2:


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Beautiful job! Did you decide on a name for it in the end?


----------



## skyhighsi

*name*

well, Kaput was a clear winner but I chickened out of actually have the decal made.

What I will do, though, is have the Kapu frame fixed (about $400 quoted for 2 new tubes and paintjob) and this will definitely be called the Kaput.


----------



## Voodoochile

skyhighsi said:


> Well here is my rebuilt frame. Geometry is based on the Kapu but tweaked to fit me better. All the bits came off my Kapu plus a few additions. It rides beautifully and I chose the Orange which is similar to the 08 Kapu.


Looks great. You may have said it already but how fast were you going when you hit the hole? SAT 16.5 is pretty standard nice tubing... I'm surprised it bent that easily. Just be glad it wasn't carbon... The crash may have burned another hole in the atmosphere when it exploded  .


----------



## Aquinas

holy cromoly said:


> Kona just released their 2010 bike line-up.
> 
> http://bikes.konaworld.com/
> 
> The Kapu is not returning. Kapu no more.
> 
> The solo lugged frame in the lineup is now a fixie called the Grand Wagon.



For 2010 you can buy the frame & fork

I'm seriously thinking about buying the 2009 version of this bike, from what I've read here it seems to be a nice bike. I like the idea of steel also.

I really like the Kona brand, I have a Hei Hei MTB also.


----------



## drewellison

The website says that the 2010 model is a semi-compact design. My '08 model is a traditional design. I think the '09s were a traditional design too. The other obvious difference would be that the '08s and '09s frames had chromed lugs, bottom brackets, fork crowns, chain stays. Actually the whole frames were chromed and then painted around those parts. I stripped the paint off my fork blades, as others have done, and it's quite nice, being fully polished under. Pretty much anywhere you see the white paint on the '10 model is where chrome shows on the '08s and '09s.
--Drew


----------



## KA-PUTANG

*New Kapu*

First saw the 08 KAPU at bike shop last May, and was still there in Oct. It was love at first sight! I've been riding a trek pilot 5.0, and have felt that riding a carbon frame was like riding on plastic so I had been thinking about going back to old reliable steel. My friends at TRYATHLETICS in Colombia, Mo., were very patient and provided me excellent customer service, as they were willing to sell me the bike without the stock wheels when I informed them I had already obtained a set of MAVIC krysium elite wheels in silver. I switched out the saddle for a brooks honey-colored B-17 special I had, and added matching brooks bar tape. I put on a set of retro campy style pedals with toes clips and orange leather toe straps. The KAPU looks really cool but unfortunately can't ride it yet. The day after I finally finished putting on a new freehub and cassette, I underwent double hernia surgery and don't know when my doctor will let me ride. I want to post pictures,(of the bike, not my stitches), as soon as I figure out how to do it!


----------



## 9GUY9

KA-PUTANG said:


> First saw the 08 KAPU at bike shop last May, and was still there in Oct. It was love at first sight! I've been riding a trek pilot 5.0, and have felt that riding a carbon frame was like riding on plastic so I had been thinking about going back to old reliable steel. My friends at TRYATHLETICS in Colombia, Mo., were very patient and provided me excellent customer service, as they were willing to sell me the bike without the stock wheels when I informed them I had already obtained a set of MAVIC krysium elite wheels in silver. I switched out the saddle for a brooks honey-colored B-17 special I had, and added matching brooks bar tape. I put on a set of retro campy style pedals with toes clips and orange leather toe straps. The KAPU looks really cool but unfortunately can't ride it yet. The day after I finally finished putting on a new freehub and cassette, I underwent double hernia surgery and don't know when my doctor will let me ride. I want to post pictures,(of the bike, not my stitches), as soon as I figure out how to do it!



i want to see how that bike looks. Sounds like it should look nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Me too, especially as I was thinking of doing the same. The stock white tape is a filth magnet and the stock saddle is no great shakes either!


----------



## KA-PUTANG

*computer illiterate*



The Capo of Kapu said:


> Me too, especially as I was thinking of doing the same. The stock white tape is a filth magnet and the stock saddle is no great shakes either!


I still can't figure out how to submit my pictures from my computer to this web site, if anybody has any ideas, let me know. the brook's bar tape turned out to be just the ticket as it balances out the brook's saddle very nicely. I also switched over silver plated elite bottle cages from my trek pilot and just ordered a soma silver bullet rear light. Will try to send pictures as soon as I can. KA-PUTANG


----------



## Aquinas

I just ordered my 09 one this morning. I'm buying it directly from Kona, there's a small scratch on the down tube so I got approx a 40% discount on it.

I have plans for a Brooks saddle & bar tape also. I might even take the paint off the fork as I like the sounds of a chrome fork. 

Really looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## skyhighsi

*posting pictures*

i seem to remember needing to put images onto an external source - i used picasa, or flickr etc - then post the link to the page, something like that.

good luck as it sounds like a lovely bike. I too have the brooks saddle and tape on my wish list.


----------



## thermador

Thought I'd share some information I gathered on the 2010 Kona Kapu - Tech support at Kona helped me answer some questions, as I am planning a build this winter.

1) 2010 frames are 1 1/8" standard threadless headsets (not JIS 1" like the 2008 models). As far as I can tell, the 2009 models used 1 1/8" too, so only the 2008's are the oddballs. Here is Kona's explanation of why this happened, it makes total sense given my knowledge of the bike manufacturing industry:



> The 1” fork for the first year was a compromise Dr Dew had to make to get the lugs. Once there was an established demand for the bike we could have a mold opened for the larger lug on the newer models. It’s a really nicely put together one for sure, all the guys in the design group grew up on lugged frames and they really liked the idea of getting another one in our lineup so it’s an office favorite.


2) The 2010 frames and forks are not chromed underneath, just painted

3) Regarding my question about any warranty issues:



> I haven’t heard a peep of a problem with that bike yet over the last 3 years.


For those of you looking for a 2009 model, Bike Gallery is selling them at a nice discount (toward the bottom of the page, about 25 rows up): http://bikegallery.com/specials.php


----------



## holy cromoly

Kona has also updated their site with the geometry for the 2010 Kapu.


----------



## dnveloman

holy cromoly-- why did you sell your kapu?


----------



## dnveloman

Nevermind... I backtracked. Bummer.
My 09 gets here next week.


----------



## 9GUY9

i'm happy he decided to sell it


----------



## holy cromoly

9GUY9 said:


> i'm happy he decided to sell it


Glad to hear it went to a good home!


----------



## holy cromoly

dnveloman said:


> holy cromoly-- why did you sell your kapu?


The bike was a dream, no negative reasons for selling it.

Just decided to put more money into my photography business by reducing the fanciness of my bike life. You all know how hobbies can get .

I am riding a touring bike these days, no where near the awesomeness of that Kapu, but I'll live. I plan on getting that Specialized steel Allez come spring or summer time before they sell out for the model year.

It went to a good home with 9GUY9 in MN and it's now probably seeing some real adventure besides sunny skies of SoCal.


----------



## dnveloman

*Yellow and brown?*



Aquinas said:


> I just ordered my 09 one this morning. I'm buying it directly from Kona, there's a small scratch on the down tube so I got approx a 40% discount on it.
> 
> I have plans for a Brooks saddle & bar tape also. I might even take the paint off the fork as I like the sounds of a chrome fork.
> 
> Really looking forward to it arriving.



Aquinas- If you go yellow w/ brown saddle and tape- please post a pic. I'm considering doing the same... may go black and black though.


----------



## MattyP

Joined the Kapu club just after Christmas. 2009 model stock. Got it cheap due to big markdown in a LBS here in Melbourne. Did a 120km ride last Sunday & it was fantastic! Smooth! 




























Looking for stainless steel bottle holders & saving for a Garmin Edge 500. 

Matt


----------



## dnveloman

*Ditto*

Matty-
Looks just like the one I picked up after X-Mas! Unfortunetly, no riding here in VT, US for a while. I've got my stainless cages ordered and am also saving for the 500.


----------



## MattyP

dnveloman said:


> Matty-
> Looks just like the one I picked up after X-Mas! Unfortunetly, no riding here in VT, US for a while. I've got my stainless cages ordered and am also saving for the 500.


I wouldn't mind taking up the skiing you have on offer over there & using my Volkl's .... we just had our (equal) hottest night on record here in Melbourne. just over 30 degrees celecius was the minimum - hot.


----------



## bugztom

nice thread - after reading ran a quick search and found this on ebay - wrong size for me but one of you guys might be tempted, and the price seems good.

item number - 260537997122


----------



## loubnc

Aquinas said:


> I just ordered my 09 one this morning. *I'm buying it directly from Kona*, there's a small scratch on the down tube so I got approx a 40% discount on it.
> 
> I have plans for a Brooks saddle & bar tape also. I might even take the paint off the fork as I like the sounds of a chrome fork.
> 
> Really looking forward to it arriving.


How does one buy "directly from Kona"? Through a dealer or actually direct sale from them?

I ask as I am quite interested in an '09 (or '08) Kapu frame (or complete).


----------



## holy cromoly

Here's another Kapu 08 on ebay.

Frame/fork for under $600.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kona-Kapu-Lugge...ZRoad_Bikes?hash=item483912ffb6#ht_1977wt_941


----------



## FatTireFred

holy cromoly said:


> Here's another Kapu 08 on ebay.
> 
> Frame/fork for under $600.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kona-Kapu-Lugge...ZRoad_Bikes?hash=item483912ffb6#ht_1977wt_941




shipping charge is obscene


----------



## holy cromoly

loubnc said:


> How does one buy "directly from Kona"? Through a dealer or actually direct sale from them?
> 
> I ask as I am quite interested in an '09 (or '08) Kapu frame (or complete).


Yes, Kona dealers can order any frame for you.


----------



## loubnc

*LBS response to Kapu frame inquiry*

There are some 48 2009 Kapus completes available for $300 off at $1999 and some 2008 frames (no fork) for $799.

I don't know. Seems high to me. Especially the 2008 for $799 with *no fork*???

Anybody know of a better deal out there. I've seen the ones available through comcycleusa.com on ebay, but I've never heard of them. Anyone dealt with them?

They have the 2008 56cm with the correct fork and the 58cm with what they call an "all-black retro fork". I'm guessing a Kona Project P2 fork?

Anybody know if the crown race is JIS or not on the P2 fork?


----------



## BNA_roadie

*time to thin out stable*

My Kapu needs to go.....


----------



## AllezCat

The shipping charge from comcycle is just a place holder. I ordered a frame from them and it was half that. I think that the auction says that the shipping is a place holder only.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

BNA_roadie said:


> My Kapu needs to go.....


Please tell me its a 53cm!!!!!

Or, if anybody else has a 53cm they would part with....


----------



## dougrocky123

*Mine*

Mines an orange 53. If your any where near central CA you can check it out!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

So it's a done deal and dougrocky123 will be sending me his Kapu. Thanks Doug!

This will be the spirtual successor to my Salsa Las Cruces which didn't quite fit right:


----------



## 9GUY9

enjoy the bike. 

My Kapu shares the road" side of the bike room with my Las Cruces. I'm not sure which one I like more:thumbsup:


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Excellent! Welcome to the (orange) Kapu club!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Thanks to Doug I am now in possesion of a Kapu.

Thanks for the quick shipping - And thanks for including everything - I didn't expect to find things like the bottle cages and mini-pump! The bike is in great condition - you obviously took good care of it.

Of course, on the day that it arrived, it started raining right as the delivery guy dropped it off. (Typical NW). That gave me time to unpackage evrything (the bike shop that sent the bike had very carefully wrapped up everything), and to swap out the bars and saddle, and mount my Garmin and lights. My wife will be getting the wing bars and KEO pedals - I had some orange Crank Brothers Candys and a Ritchey Biomax bar I've wanted to try out. To finish things off, my wife wrapped the new bars with white Fizik bar tape to match my white saddle (pictures to come).

I got everything ready for my regular Wednesday night ride. I head out my door and start cranking up a short steep hill when the rear wheel pops out of the drop-outs! I do a low speed fall and bruise up my arm. The new white bar tape is scuffed 30 seconds into its first ride! If only I'd read through this whole thread, I would have seen Doug's comments:



dougrocky123 said:


> Also had the rear wheel slip out of the dropout due to under tightening (maybe) and a chromed dropout. Switched to Dura Ace skewers and have not had a problem again.


Doug had offered to send me the Dura Ace skewers - I should have taken him up on his offer.



dougrocky123 said:


> Only nits are that I'm probably a perfect 54 cm guy and the 53 feels a little small (5' 8" on a good day).


I'm a bit over 5' 8",and the bike actually feels somewhat large to me. That's probably because my main rides over the past few years have been a Look 555 and Cervelo Soloist carbon with compact geometry - the upright position on the Kapu makes it feel bigger.

Once again, thanks to Doug for the bike. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Here she is:


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Beautiful look! I may have to go the white saddle route myself. Just added one of those sexy chrome Lezyne pumps to mine.

I too am a shade over 5'8" and have a 53cm and I've found that I needed to go with a much shorter stem and zero-setback seatpost in order for the bike to not cause me pain. Once done, however, everything seems to be fine. Strange because the bike doesn't *feel* unusually large. The standover height is fine, etc. Anyway, it's much to smooth and chic a ride for me to want to trade it in!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

These are hot....love the new steel blue color with silver and white.

Plus I just wanted to add to this huge-assed thread.


----------



## sonic_W

It's a Kona Kapu...but it's not an '08. At least it shares the same pedigree.

2000 Kapu with a few upgrades...


----------



## The Capo of Kapu

Oh my, that's a beauty! In great condition for a 10 year old bike. What did you upgrade?


----------



## skyphix

Just wanted to add, I love the Kona road bike line. Would dream of getting my hands on an older Kapu or JTS to convert to a rain bike.


----------



## sonic_W

The Capo of Kapu said:


> Oh my, that's a beauty! In great condition for a 10 year old bike. What did you upgrade?


upgraded are the FSA stem and bar and DTSwiss RR1.1 rims. The photos are from the previous owner, who bought it NOS in 2003. I do agree, the condition is immaculate, especially for a 10 year old bike. I haven't weighed it, but it's got to be less than 20 lbs. Maybe closer to 18. MUCH lighter than my old steel commuter.


----------



## skinsman

*New Kapu 09 owner ... anyone had headshake/shimmy problems?*

Hi all,

I see this forum hasn't had much activity for a while but is there a better one for Kapu owners somewhere?

Yesterday I took delivery of a new 2009 Kapu (in Perth, Australia) - heavily discounted, I just couldn't resist! It's a stock build except I got a compact crankset put on.

I took the bike for its first long ride this morning and it behaved nicely, including fast downhills, except at one point I nearly crashed it due to bad headshake or steering shimmy that lasted a few seconds. It was on a short steep narrow winding footpath that has a lot of bumps at the start. I guess I was doing about 40km/h (25 mph). The bumps set things shaking and I braced my arms hard to try to muscle my way out of it. A quick google found info on a motorcycle forum that this is probably the wrong thing to do - if you don't relax you transmit the shake to the rest of the bike and things just get worse.
Has anyone else had issues like this with the Kapu? My headset, wheels, tyres etc all seem fine, so maybe the only problem was me.  

Thanks


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Speed shimmy is a very commonly discussed problem - just use the search function on this site and you'll find lots of discussions.

I've never experienced shimmy on any of the 40+ bikes that I've owned, including the Kapu.


----------



## giantdefy2

Thats a gorgeous frame! I think your photos dont show the true color of the orange. I wanted a frame just like that, but nobody sells them in my size.


----------



## MattyP

skinsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see this forum hasn't had much activity for a while but is there a better one for Kapu owners somewhere?
> 
> Yesterday I took delivery of a new 2009 Kapu (in Perth, Australia) - heavily discounted, I just couldn't resist! It's a stock build except I got a compact crankset put on.
> 
> I took the bike for its first long ride this morning and it behaved nicely, including fast downhills, except at one point I nearly crashed it due to bad headshake or steering shimmy that lasted a few seconds. It was on a short steep narrow winding footpath that has a lot of bumps at the start. I guess I was doing about 40km/h (25 mph). The bumps set things shaking and I braced my arms hard to try to muscle my way out of it. A quick google found info on a motorcycle forum that this is probably the wrong thing to do - if you don't relax you transmit the shake to the rest of the bike and things just get worse.
> Has anyone else had issues like this with the Kapu? My headset, wheels, tyres etc all seem fine, so maybe the only problem was me.
> 
> Thanks


Skinsman,

I've had my 2009 Kapu for about a year now - bought here in Melbourne. It's been great, except for 'issues' with my rear wheel spokes. A full rebuild with new (DT Swiss) spokes has resolved that - done free of charge by the store I bought it from!

Did 120km on Sunday for Amy's Ride & hit 60km/h at one point. No speed wobble problems for me, and I'm a pretty poor descender.

Enjoy your bike.

Matt


----------



## MickM

*My Kona Kapu*

Built this in 2010 - couldn't resist buying the frame in the LBS. Has a Kona Steel Stem and Post, Dura Ace 7800 Chainset & RD. Using 7900 levers so has to use a Ultegra 6700 FD.
Using it for the commute so also have fitted cross levers. Shimano R650 brakes - longer reach.


----------



## holy cromoly

Fun to see this thread take on a life of it's own.

I miss the Kapu now and then. My current road bike is all modern looking, a BMC SR02. Looks aside, what I do miss most about the Kapu was its room for large tires. I ran 28's and they were quite cush.

Good to see all these Kapus being posted.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

After crashing two of my carbon bikes, the Kapu became my daily driver. It's been my rain bike, my Wedneday Night Hammerfest bike, with a nice rack and Ortlieb panniers it's a grocery/errand/touring bike, and it's my "meandering on the MUT with the wife" bike. I also get way more compliments and interest in it than I ever got with my carbon bikes, despite the fact that it cost a small fraction of their price.

I'd call this one a "keeper".


----------



## Spoke_Hog

Steel bike are so nice to look at but even nicer to ride. Just getting back into bikes after a 10+ yr layoff working and getting fat. Steel bikes make it so I enjoy this sport again.


----------



## chk

I picked up a 2008 Kapu frameset the other day and have a couple question about to build it up. 

1. For the FD, what size clamp should I get? 
2. I saw a pict of a 2008 Kapu with fenders. How did you mount the rear fender without the hole behind the BB. I don't know what it is called but it is the bar between the chainstays that has the hole in it to attached the rear fender behind BB. 

thanks


----------



## arvind

I'm looking out for a 56cm Kapu, if anyone knows of one available.


----------



## holy cromoly

Missed the ol' Kapu. Nothings beats steel in orange.

My new disc cross bike will be my Kapu 2.0, the All City Macho Man Disc.

Will be building this up in June when it comes out...

View attachment 281144


----------

